# Large Address Aware



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2010)

This is an application that assists in making applications large address aware.  When a 32-bit application is large address aware, it can access up to 4 GiB on x64 operating systems and all memory that isn't used by the operating system and other applications on x86.  64-bit versions of Windows require no modifications to the operating system to benefit from this application; however, in 32-bit versions of Windows, you must increase the user memory setting.  Instructions how to do this are in spoiler below.  *It is not advised to use this application if you have less than 3 GiB of RAM*.

This application may not work on older executables (predating 2000).


*Basic mode:*
1) Open an executable to modify (click on the "..." button to browse).  Alternatively, you can drag and drop a file on the gray text box.
2) Check or uncheck the box specifying whether or not you want to make it large address aware.
3) Click on save to commit the changes.

*Intermediate and advanced mode (Advanced shown):*
1) Add files through the "Add" drop down menu or click on on Add Files.  Alternatively, you can drag and drop the files into the list view.
2) Select the files you wish to modify by checking the boxes or using the "Select" drop menu.
3) Either click on "Switch Large Address Aware" (turns true to false and false to true) or select an option from the "With Selected" drop down menu.
4) If you wish to remove files from the list, you may do so in Advanced mode via the "Remove" drop down menu.

*Requirements:*
.NET Framework 3.5 or newer (get the latest version from Windows Update under optional updates).

*Disclaimer:*
_This software is provided without guarantee nor warranty.  Use at your own discretion.  The creators of this software and the owners of this site cannot be held liable for any damages inflicted._


Spoiler: Applications Known to Benefit from Large Address Aware



AutoCAD (32-bit versions)
Assassin's Creed (2008) v1.02
Company of Heroes - Patched in unknown version
Corel PaintShop Pro X3
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Patched in 1.3.10
Kerkythea 2008 Echo
Galactic Civilizations II
Mass Effect
Saboteur, The
Sid Meier's Railroads!
Silent Hunter 4
SimCity 4 Deluxe
Sims 3, The - Patched in 1.17/2.12/3.8/4.5/5.2/6.0
Sins of a Solar Empires - Diplomacy
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
Supreme Commander
Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
Warmane - Game Server
World Builder for Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars & Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath
World of Warcraft - up to v3.3.5a


*Process Monitor:*
Process Monitor is useful in discovering if making the application large address aware will be helpful.


Spoiler: Instructions for allowing applications to use more RAM in 32-bit operating systems (4 GiB RAM required)






Spoiler: Windows 2000



*WARNING: Upgrading the operating system to 64-bit is the best solution. Continue at your risk!*

1. In Windows Explorer, navigate to the system partition. This is the partition that holds hardware specific Windows files such as Boot.ini and NTLDR.

2. If you cannot see the Boot.ini file, it could be because the folder options are set to hide protected operating system files. If this is the case, in the Explorer window, click *Tools*, *Folder Options*, and then click *View*. Clear the *Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)* check box. When prompted, click *Yes*.

3. After the Boot.ini file is visible in Explorer, right-click the file, click *Open With*, and then click *Notepad* to open the file.

4. _Add_ the */3GB* switch to the end of the line starting with "multi" under the *[Operating Systems]* section.

5. Save the changes and close Notepad.

6. Restart the computer for the change to take effect.



Spoiler: To revert changes



1. In Windows Explorer, navigate to the system partition. This is the partition that holds hardware specific Windows files such as Boot.ini and NTLDR.

2. If you cannot see the Boot.ini file, it could be because the folder options are set to hide protected operating system files. If this is the case, in the Explorer window, click *Tools*, *Folder Options*, and then click *View*. Clear the *Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)* check box. When prompted, click *Yes*.

3. After the Boot.ini file is visible in Explorer, right-click the file, click *Open With*, and then click *Notepad* to open the file.

4. _Remove_ the */3GB* switch from the end of the line starting with "multi" under the *[Operating Systems]* section.

5. Save the changes and close Notepad.

6. Restart the computer for the change to take effect.



Source: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb124810(EXCHG.65).aspx





Spoiler: Windows XP, Server 2003



*WARNING: A lot of people are reporting problems with changing user space on Windows XP 32-bit.  Unfortunately, upgrading the operating system to 64-bit is the best solution. Continue at your risk!*

1. Right-click *My Computer* and select *Properties*. The *System Properties* dialog box will appear.

2. Click the *Advanced* tab.

3. In the Startup and Recovery area, click *Settings*. The *Startup and Recovery* dialog box will appear.

4. In the System startup area, click *Edit*. This will open the Windows boot.ini file in Notepad.

5. In the *[Operating Systems]* section, _add_ the following switch to the end of the startup line that includes the /fastdetect switch: */3GB*

6. Save the changes and close Notepad.

7. Click *OK* two times to close the open dialog boxes, and then restart the computer for the change to take effect.



Spoiler: To revert changes



1. Right-click *My Computer* and select *Properties*. The *System Properties* dialog box will appear.

2. Click the *Advanced* tab.

3. In the Startup and Recovery area, click *Settings*. The *Startup and Recovery* dialog box will appear.

4. In the System startup area, click *Edit*. This will open the Windows boot.ini file in Notepad.

5. In the *[Operating Systems]* section, _remove_ */3GB* from the end of the startup line that includes the /fastdetect switch.

6. Save the changes and close Notepad.

7. Click *OK* two times to close the open dialog boxes, and then restart the computer for the change to take effect.



Source: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb124810(EXCHG.65).aspx





Spoiler: Windows Vista, Windows 7, Server 2008



1. Open command prompt with Adminitrator rights.  To do this, go to *Programs*, *Accessories*, right-click on *Command Prompt* and select "Run as Administrator."

2. Enter the following at the prompt and press enter: 
	
	



```
bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072
```

3. Close the prompt and restart the computer.



Spoiler: To revert changes



1. Open command prompt with Adminitrator rights.  To do this, go to *Programs*, *Accessories*, right-click on *Command Prompt* and select "Run as Administrator."

2. Enter the following at the prompt and press enter: 
	
	



```
bcdedit /deletevalue IncreaseUserVA
```

3. Close the prompt and restart the computer.











Spoiler: Version History



2.0.4 - Drag and Drop now only accepts executables.  Added Remove -> From List and History -> All and Selected menu options.  This is useful for if you enable "Load Previous Files."
2.0.3 - Adds an option for loading previous files.  Note that enabling this, the application will hang on startup or immediately after checking it as it attempts to load all the files previously examined by the application.
2.0.2 - Fixed a major bug in 2.0.1 that would prevent it from working.
2.0.1 - Adds basic multithreading support.
2.0.0 - Has three modes (Basic, Intermediate, and Advanced) with drag and drop support, the capability of handling multiple files simutaneously, and numerous other major changes.





Spoiler: Known Bugs



Drag and drop  from the desktop may not work (it will show the access denied icon when hovering) on some computers with UAC enabled because the program requires higher permissions than the desktop.  Use the browse functionality to add the files if this is the case.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for this.

Ties in very well with all the x64 discussions going around lately.


Many, MANY modern games that crash to desktop are because they're hitting the 2GB limit.

As said in the first post: this does NOTHING on its own if you have a 32 bit OS. You need to modify the OS to change from a 2GB limit to a 3GB limit (which is different between XP and vista - the instructions in the OP are for XP)


edit: this was added to the first post.


Spoiler



for XP, you need to modify boot.ini

for vista (and likely 7) 32 bit:

At a command prompt (might need admin rights, or UAC disabled)
Code:
BCDEDIT /set increaseuserva 2900


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 11, 2010)

Exactly
i'm not sure what I'm gonna use it for....
Any game suggestions I could try it out on?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Exactly
> i'm not sure what I'm gonna use it for....
> Any game suggestions I could try it out on?



I modded sims3 some time ago (and uploaded it to people) - solved my crashing in the game after a few hours at +3 speed


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 11, 2010)

I tried Crysis Wars but I'm not sure if it had any effect...but it plays and didn't crash after using this

What about the Resident Evil 5 Benchmark you think this would help?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

its only going to help if you crash in programs once you hit the 2GB limit...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I modded sims3 some time ago (and uploaded it to people) - solved my crashing in the game after a few hours at +3 speed


When I saw that, I knew it was possible (didn't know about it or anything prior to seeing the modified Sims 3 binary).  I wasn't inspired to write the application until today when I had the same problem with The Saboteur (ironically, also an EA title).

I checked Mass Effect, Startopia (circa 2001), The Saboteur, and The Sims 3.  It should work on other applications like Microsoft Word 2003 (not that I would) as well.




Edit: I could make a separate application to enable the /3GB or perform the BCDEDIT operation.  I think I would want to keep it separate because it only needs to be done once.

Does anyone know if the instructions are the same for Windows 7 as they are for Windows Vista?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its only going to help if you crash in programs once you hit the 2GB limit...



There are various games that have/had this issue. I recall galactic Civilizations II being one.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> There are various games that have/had this issue. I recall galactic Civilizations II being one.



Gazillions of games. Thankfully, the ones i play are mostly patched already.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 11, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does anyone know if the instructions are the same for Windows 7 as they are for Windows Vista?



bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072 - works fine for me (Windows 7 - 32-bit)
Cheers mate 

EDIT: The app, however, causes an Unhandled Exception Error


----------



## Kreij (Jan 11, 2010)

Supreme Commander had this problem when nearing end game and there were 1000s of units.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 11, 2010)

Are there any bennefits to be had if you just run this:

_bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072_


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> EDIT: The app, however, causes an Unhandled Exception Error


Make sure you have .NET Framework 2.0 or newer.  If you do, when does it crash?  Right once you start it, after you select a file, or after you try to save it?




HalfAHertz said:


> Are there any bennefits to be had if you just run this:
> 
> _bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072_


No, unless the application is already Large Address Aware.  You need 4 GiB of RAM and Windows 7/Vista x86 to do that (strongly advised against if you don't.).  It can actually slow down the operating system because it doesn't have as much memory to play with.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 11, 2010)

I have 3 gigs and I just entered the comand and will try this on my 32bit AutoCAD executable. It always runs out of memory when you open more than 6-7 files


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2010)

If you have 3 GiB, you'll want to set IncreaseUserVA to a lower value like 2560.  That will allow AutoCAD to use 2560 MiB and leave 512 MiB to Windows/other applications.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 11, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you have 3 GiB, you'll want to set IncreaseUserVA to a lower value like 2560.  That will allow AutoCAD to use 2560 MiB and leave 512 MiB to Windows/other applications.



Thanks alot for the info. Will do


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: I could make a separate application to enable the /3GB or perform the BCDEDIT operation.  I think I would want to keep it separate because it only needs to be done once.


I looked into this but it doesn't look possible.  As expected, Windows is guarding boot.ini with its life so no application not belonging to the "SYSTEM" user group can access it.  I could only make it update Vista/7.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Make sure you have .NET Framework 2.0 or newer.  If you do, when does it crash?  Right once you start it, after you select a file, or after you try to save it?



I have the latest .NET installed (OS & related are always up-to-date) - 3.0 from memory.
It crashes when trying to save the file..


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> I have the latest .NET installed (OS & related are always up-to-date) - 3.0 from memory.
> It crashes when trying to save the file..



did run the program with admin rights? is the exe file right protected?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

Which executable are you try to edit?  If it is an executable belonging to Windows, Windows may forbid that it be edited.  Also, if the application is currently running, it may need to be closed prior to saving.


Edit: 1.0.1 released.  It should fix your problem, jjFarking.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll try the new version.

The exes were GTA IV, Quake 4, NFS Shift, UT3 & SimCity Societies 
Yeah.. am quite familiar with the Admin rights stuff, so that's not the issue, nor were the exes in question locked/write protected - with only a question mark over the GTA IV exe.

Cheers


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2010)

Let me know when you find out.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 14, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Let me know when you find out.



Works a treat. No errors of any kind.
Will let you know how much of a difference it makes, once I start getting close to the memory limit 

Thanks mate!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2010)

Large Address Aware won't work on applications with security features that perform a checksum on the binary.  If using the application on a binary has unintended consequences, simply run LAA again and put the checkbox to the way it was before modifying it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Large Address Aware won't work on applications with security features that perform a checksum on the binary.  If using the application on a binary has unintended consequences, simply run LAA again and put the checkbox to the way it was before modifying it.



or restore the backup they should have made


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> or restore the backup they should have made



lol right heheh


on another note, i tried this in world of warcraft... at 1980x1050 it seemed to have positive effects in large cities such as dalaran and wintergrasp battles.. that and after playing for a while, the game loaded zones much faster, could be placebo.. could be good, idk it didn't lock up or ctd so it cant' be that bad.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> lol right heheh
> 
> 
> on another note, i tried this in world of warcraft... at 1980x1050 it seemed to have positive effects in large cities such as dalaran and wintergrasp battles.. that and after playing for a while, the game loaded zones much faster, could be placebo.. could be good, idk it didn't lock up or ctd so it cant' be that bad.



that is a quite plausible effect. Have a looksee how much ram it uses, after the fix in those areas


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2010)

The app only touches a single byte in the executable so the amount of damage it can do is very limited.

Yup, the closer the application is to 2 GiB RAM usage, the more likely it will be helpful.  I haven't had any more crashes in The Saboteur either.


Expanding what I said last time: DIRT 2 (it is a SecuROM Launcher) and other applications that have a launcher + the main executable may disallow LAA from working.  In the case of DIRT 2, the game just wouldn't run (click, busy signal, nothing).  The only way apps like DIRT 2 will become large address aware is an official patch.


Edit: I am going to make a separate app that monitors the amount of RAM used by a specific application and also how many handles the process owns.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 24, 2010)

App done:
Process Monitor


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2010)

awesome with the new app. that'll help troubleshoot this a ton.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

I've used the tool from this thread over here, to fix a problem with Sins of a solar empires latest expansion pack. I've linked to here, and I'm linking from here back to there so that all threads involved get some attention.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2010)

I am going to release 1.0.2 soon which has command line argument support.  Is there any other changes I should make?


Command line support includes:
-Drag and drop support for files.
-/removelaa flag which removes the large address aware flag in the files.
-/forcelaa flag which forces the large address aware flag in the files.
-No flag means it will switch.  If the file is not large address aware, it will be made large address aware.  If the file is large address aware, it will remove it.
-Supports numerous files at once.

Using Sins of a Solar Empire as an example:

```
/forcelaa "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\Sins of a Solar Empire -
Trinity\Sins of a Solar Empire Diplomacy Dev.exe" "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\Sins o
f a Solar Empire - Trinity\Sins of a Solar Empire Diplomacy.exe" "C:\Users\Admin
\Desktop\Sins of a Solar Empire - Trinity\Sins of a Solar Empire Entrenchment De
v.exe" "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\Sins of a Solar Empire - Trinity\Sins of a Solar
Empire Entrenchment.exe" "C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\Sins of a Solar Empire - Trinit
y\Sins of a Solar Empire.exe"
```



I think I might start work on 2.0.0 which will support multiple files in the GUI.  If no one has any suggestions, I might not release 1.0.2 and go straight for 2.0.0.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2010)

looks shiny - can you put the old interface in as a 'basic' mode and default to it?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How's this?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100219/laa_2_test.png



If you do multiple file processing, I'd love to see an auto-backup function as well


Anyway, I had a little background question:

I run x64 win 7. Do I need to do the BCEDIT thing on x64 as well?
Just read the OP twice... I got it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> looks shiny - can you put the old interface in as a 'basic' mode and default to it?


That's an odd request.  Are you serious? XD


I do see your point.  I'll have to ponder that one...


Would it be less overwhelming if I put all except the most basic (Add Files, Switch LAA Bit) options in a menu bar so they are hidden?  I could move them all to drop down menus as well.

I think I thought of a way to do a "basic" and "advanced" mode without breaking anything...




Thrackan said:


> If you do multiple file processing, I'd love to see an auto-backup function as well


That's what "original" is for.  If you already modified an executable though, it will be misleading.  In any case, to return it to original run it again on that executable.  It only alters one byte (after multiple checks) so the opportunity for failure is next to none. If it does fail, the change won't be committed so no harm done. 




Thrackan said:


> I run x64 win 7. Do I need to do the BCEDIT thing on x64 as well?


Nope.  That's just for x86 with >2 GiB RAM.  Maybe I should make that a little clearer...


Edit: By the way, Files in Folder is recursive (it does every executable in the selected directory and every directory in the selected directory).  You can make every executable belonging to a game large address aware in three clicks (Add...Files in Folder, Select...All, With Selected...Force LAA Bit).


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's an odd request.  Are you serious? XD
> That's what "original" is for.  If you already modified an executable though, it will be misleading.  In any case, to return it to original run it again on that executable.  It only alters one byte (after multiple checks) so the opportunity for failure is next to none.



Hmm, I'd feel safer with a "real" backup. Just a rename to .old or something.

Btw, how do you "save" what the original state of the file was?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

It creates an original.sav (a binary file) in the same directory as Large Address Aware.exe.  Without getting technical, it simple stores the earliest known state of the file and references it in the future.

If you are fine with only a single backup, I can do that.


Edit: I am going to add a basic (like 1.0), intermediate (enough options to get the job done), and advanced (all options available) mode.  Instead of all those buttons, it will have a variable (pending on mode) menu strip at the top.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It creates an original.sav (a binary file) in the same directory as Large Address Aware.exe.
> 
> If you are fine with only a single backup, I can do that.



If you mean "save the original file" with a single backup, that's what I mean.

Let me explain it in full how I picture it, just so we understand each other 

- You select file(s) like usual
- In the GUI, make a checkbox "Create backup of original file" at the top, in the section where you have the actions you can do on your selection of files.
- If checked, do a copy of the original .exe to a .old in the same directory
- Modify the .exe as usual

You could check if a .old already exists, or save the fact that you backed up a file in the .sav file.

I'm thinking of checking your program and run some benches on non-LAA games which are resource hoggers. Either way, thanks in advance


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2010)

personally, i'd prefer it it renamed the exe adding LAA at the end

Crysis.exe
Crysis LAA.exe

the basic view works, i've sent this to a few people and they like the simple browse, tick, close approach - menus and a gazillion buttons would just confuse em. For the techies who want to do it to batch files and such, clicking 'advanced' and having it drop down (or close and reopen?) into the shiny mode should work well.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> personally, i'd prefer it it renamed the exe adding LAA at the end
> 
> Crysis.exe
> Crysis LAA.exe
> ...



+1 to that, I forgot I sometimes rename the original to .old when using no-cd patches.

Basic/Advanced sounds like a good idea to me too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's what I'm thinking now:





Options:
-Create Backup (check on or off)

Mode:
-Basic
-Intermediate
-Advanced


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2010)

you really only need two modes - basic for people who want a quick dirty mod to their game because some techie told them it'll fix their crashes, and an advanced mode for people who want to play with it more than that.

check for backup is good... but i muchly prefer renaming the MODDED exe 

example: sins updated today, and the old exe no longer ran the game - the patch would have over-written the exe anyway, but its possible it would have crashed/complained or just broken the game having a different exe to what it expected


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you really only need two modes - basic for people who want a quick dirty mod to their game because some techie told them it'll fix their crashes, and an advanced mode for people who want to play with it more than that.
> 
> check for backup is good... but i muchly prefer renaming the MODDED exe
> 
> example: sins updated today, and the old exe no longer ran the game - the patch would have over-written the exe anyway, but its possible it would have crashed/complained or just broken the game having a different exe to what it expected



True, but there is also the point of shortcuts and launchers that point to a set .exe name.
I guess both options have their problems.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2010)

my method is fairly simple: mod an exe with a new name, and run a shortcut to that. That way game patches etc dont break, and you just need to mod the exe if it happens.

I do recall many games over the years breaking patches when i used... altered executables due to DRM issues, so its something i'm concerned about happening here (and thusly, post after post of "this broke my game, who has X game with patch Y, and can upload the original exe?!?!?!?")


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

If a patch complains about the exe, just switch it again.  The patch should run without issues.  Likewise, if a game no longer runs after using LAA on it, do it again and it should run.  It is its own backup because of the nature what I am doing (losslessly modify one byte).  Do a binary comparison of the before and after's if you don't believe me. XD

I wouldn't want to rename the executable that is modified because then links will hit the old executable and not the new one.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, I've never had the problems you mentioned before, so I'll keep it at that we just have different preferences in creating backups of the original .exe file 

This might get a little over the top, but it's possible to create an option there too: "Rename original .exe" or "Rename modified .exe"...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

To alleviate concerns, here's a comparison for you of Sins of a Solar Empire.exe:





All it does is change that one bit to true or false.  It is an in-place modification that's easily reversed.  Even if it isn't, in fact, the LAA bit, it always uses the same methodology so repeating the steps always sets it back to original.  Checksums match and all that jazz so the executable is exactly the same as it was.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2010)

checksums match? then no problems


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

I tried LAA on an application (I think it was Mass Effect 2, a SecuROM 7 protected executable) and the application failed to run afterwards (never launches after clicking on it).  I ran LAA on it again and the application started right up (limited to 2 GiB again though).  Applications are pretty blunt with you if they don't want that bit changed. XD


Basic mode will look almost exactly like it did in 1.0 except it has the menu bar at the top.


Edit: Basic mode integrated and functional:





Intermediate mode integrated and functional:





Advanced mode integrated and functional:






The options menu is gone for the time being but I could easily add it back later.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

Here ya go: Large Address Aware 2.0 beta.  Everything appears to be just peachy.  It even supports drag n' dropping an (or many) executable(s) on the Large Address Aware executable.  Try it and tell me if there is anything I should change.

In Intermediate and Advanced modes, you can click on the column headers to sort by Path, LAA, or Original.  It doesn't show those little arrows but regardless, it works.

Using Advanced, Add -> Files in Folder Recursive, you can quickly make all executables in the selected directory, and all subdirectories, large address aware.


Note: Going from Basic to Intermediate or Advanced modes doesn't lose anything but going from Intermediate or Advanced to Basic mode will cause all except the first file entry to be lost.


Note to self: Add drag 'n drop into the form itself...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2010)

Added drag and drop (on the listview in intermediate/advanced and on the path text box in basic) in this build...


I think it is ready for prime time unless there are objections.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

oooh, drag n drop


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2010)

Think it is good to finalize it (replace 1.0 with 2.0 on the OP)?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

sure, just leave a link to the old one in case it has problems


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2010)

OP updated with 2.0.0.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2010)

I noticed your beta hangs for quite some seconds when adding files (on Win7 x64). Is that normal?

It's right after I select some files and click add.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

It could hang because it isn't multithreaded.  How many files are you adding?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It could hang because it isn't multithreaded.  How many files are you adding?



That was with any number. Tried 1, 2 and 3 so far


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

I added over 20 files recursively on Win7 x64 and it didn't even hang for a second.  So no, it isn't normal...


Do you have BOINC or WCG running by any chance?  Something could be loading the hard drive(s) which would cause a delay in importing the files.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I added over 20 files recursively on Win7 x64 and it didn't even hang for a second.  So no, it isn't normal...
> 
> 
> Do you have BOINC or WCG running by any chance?  Something could be loading the hard drive(s) which would cause a delay in importing the files.



I wasn't running anything in the background...
Could be that I'm missing something in the library department? .NET stuff?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

If .NET weren't installed/functional, it would crash on start.  Vista/7 comes with .NET Framework 3.5.

I should make it multithreaded (I will when I get a chance) but there really is no reason for a lengthy delay for such few files.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If .NET weren't installed/functional, it would crash on start.  Vista/7 comes with .NET Framework 3.5.
> 
> I should make it multithreaded (I will when I get a chance) but there really is no reason for a lengthy delay for such few files.



Yeah, that's why I was thinking I missed something. But let me try your current 2.0 version tonight. I'll give you a report 

One more "bug":
If you process a file (for the first time) in Basic mode, and then switch to Advanced mode, it looks to me like the "Original" value is the modified value. Could the Basic view not write the original state to the save file?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> One more "bug":
> If you process a file (for the first time) in Basic mode, and then switch to Advanced mode, it looks to me like the "Original" value is the modified value. Could the Basic view not write the original state to the save file?


Good catch.  It actually isn't copying any of that data over (just the path) which is supposed to force it to rescan the file.  Apparently, that isn't working...


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 22, 2010)

Much thanks for diggin this up, GT!

I had been using an older CMD prompt .exe that would add the LAA execution to an application's .exe . . . it was a little brutal at times, and required a lot of swapping around of files . . . this should make things a bit more simple.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> One more "bug":
> If you process a file (for the first time) in Basic mode, and then switch to Advanced mode, it looks to me like the "Original" value is the modified value. Could the Basic view not write the original state to the save file?


Unfortunately, I am unable to replicate this bug.  Remember, "Original" is the value the file was when it was first loaded.  For example, if you had made it LAA before running running Large Address Aware 2, Original would be registered as True.


Also, in Basic mode, changes to the checkbox are not committed until Save is clicked.


I could make an option to force "Original" to True or to False in Advanced mode...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Unfortunately, I am unable to replicate this bug.  Remember, "Original" is the value the file was when it was first loaded.  For example, if you had made it LAA before running running Large Address Aware 2, Original would be registered as True.
> 
> 
> Also, in Basic mode, changes to the checkbox are not committed until Save is clicked.
> ...



I'm not sure anymore if I changed those with version 1 anymore...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

Heh, that is a problem which will hopefully be fixed in the long term by version 2. 

I added the ability to override the detected setting.


Is the performance any better with the official 2.0.0 or is it still a problem?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh, that is a problem which will hopefully be fixed in the long term by version 2.
> 
> I added the ability to override the detected setting.
> 
> ...



We'll see when I get home


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

I can multithread it but I'd rather not multithread everything (it would add a lot of overhead to the app).  I'll have to multithread the obvious offender (adding files) but after that, I'll need you to tell me what else needs to be mulithreaded (like writing to the files).


Another random thought: Is this a laptop (or desktop) running on battery?  I've noticed performance drops substantially in that scenario.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2010)

Desktop, no battery 

Either way, I'll give 2.0 another run tonight and check back with the results. Maybe I did something stupid.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2010)

I multithreaded Add Files and fixed a bunch of other stuff.  Let me know if commiting the changes (the top options in "With Selected") is still slow or not.  Note: I did not multithread that portion yet and don't intend to unless necessary (no computer should be burdened by writing one byte per file ).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2010)

2.0.1 beta broke Basic mode support.  This should have basic mode working again...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm well I havent had much time to fiddle around lately, in the middle of moving house.
Will still test it as soon as I have the time


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 3, 2010)

very nice work mate, download it booth and work on it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm well I havent had much time to fiddle around lately, in the middle of moving house.
> Will still test it as soon as I have the time


Have you given 2.0.2 beta a try yet?  If I recall correctly, you had bad performance with 2.0.0 and 2.0.2 is supposed to fix that for you.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 17, 2010)

Nope, sorry  Will let you know when I do.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 18, 2010)

Once again, thanks for the great tool GT!
I had a problem today, I loaded a big model in Kerkythea 2008 Echo(a very powerful and free rendering software linky) and could not start the  renderer  due to ram limitations. Then i thought of your program, downloaded, patched and everything worked perfectly!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2010)

I should keep a list of applications that this is useful for...


----------



## Sinon (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, I just wanted to say that this is quite a useful tool, but one thing I noticed: It doesn't load known programs from the .sav-file. Each time I close and re-open the programm the list of programs is gone and I have to add them again to change the LAA-flag. Is this a bug or a missing feature?
Win7 x64; LAA stored in progam files (x86); UAC disabled


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks for reporting that bug, i'm sure it'll get fixed.

Why do you need to change the LAA all the time anyway? you could just have two copies of the .exe, one with and one without


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2010)

Sinon said:


> Each time I close and re-open the programm the list of programs is gone and I have to add them again to change the LAA-flag. Is this a bug or a missing feature?


That isn't a current feature but I can easily add it in a future release.  Default behavior will be to not load the list but if it is enabled, it will show all previous files edited (which it is already keeping track of for Original status).  If the file no longer exists, it will not be displayed.

Doing it now...


Edit: Enabling this feature will disable Basic mode.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2010)

2.0.3 uploaded on the first post.  It should autopatch your save file to 2.0.3 from previous versions.  It adds the Options menu with Load Previous Files under it.  Note that enabling this option will cause the application to hang on load and also immediately after checking it as it collects information about those previous files.


It's really getting close to time to consider making 3.0.0 which would come in two separate flavors: Advanced and Basic.  Basic is basically as it is now but in its own executable.  Advanced also has its own executable and would be multithreaded and have better saving/loading routines (via INI files) with the ability to show/hide files.


----------



## Sinon (Mar 21, 2010)

wow, that was fast, thanks! now there's one more thing I noticed. In my attempt to load the sav-file in the first place, I dragged it into the window and now it's part of the list. In the advanced view there's a remove-button. but it doesn't remove the program (or sav-file in this case) permanently from the file. when I reload the program, it shows up again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah... two bugs there.
1) Only executables should be loaded on drag and drop.
2) I'll have to add an option to permanently remove an entry from the application (remove it from .sav and the display).

I'll have to do it later.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2010)

2.0.4 uploaded with both the changes described above.  Details can be found in the original post as well as the download.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2010)

The Settlers 7 is crashing for me after it exceeds 1.6 GiB RAM usage so I thought to check if it was LAA.  It is!?!  This is the first game I've seen to be LAA out of the box.  Unfortunately, that means the crashing isn't something I can fix. 


Oh, and this thread/application is on page 2 (#17) when searching Google for large address aware.


----------



## Sinon (May 4, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This is the first game I've seen to be LAA out of the box.


well, you could add Company of Heroes, SupCom:FA and STALKER to that list, f.e.
to me it makes perfect sense to ship new games with this flag out of the box, since most OS's are x64 nowadays and have mor than 4GB RAM available. but what happens if you use such a game with an x86 Win XP, f.e. with no LAA activated? would it crash or just ignore that flag on the game?


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2010)

Sinon said:


> well, you could add Company of Heroes, SupCom:FA and STALKER to that list, f.e.
> to me it makes perfect sense to ship new games with this flag out of the box, since most OS's are x64 nowadays and have mor than 4GB RAM available. but what happens if you use such a game with an x86 Win XP, f.e. with no LAA activated? would it crash or just ignore that flag on the game?



supcom and FA didnt have it out of the box, it was added in patches months (6 months+) after the community did it, and bitched, whined and nagged about it.


32 bit OS (aka XP) with an LAA app behaves exactly the same as if it wasnt LAA - it just crashes when it hits the limit. Then again, XP users can adjust the address space to 3GB anyway, with mild OS tweaking.


----------



## Shadowsun (Sep 5, 2010)

*some Q's*

Hey guys,  im just trying out this tool for Sins of a solar empire 

im running it in basic mode,  i take it you just need to modify the game executable 
"Sins of a Solar Empire Diplomacy.exe"
for the game itself to work (do tell me if im wrong)

i check the box to enable it to use more then 2 GB's of ram,  but my question is  exactly how much is that?  what is the new limit?

i read something about manually setting the limit. but i cant find it anymore :/
hoping to set the limit to 3..  maybe 3,5 GB   not sure how ram thirsty the OS is


Oh, right
im running on 
Win7 64-Bit
4GB ram

EDIT:
forgot something,
question about tool usage, do you need to run this tool in the background while running edited applications?
many thanks in advance 

Greetz,
Shas


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2010)

Shadowsun said:


> Hey guys,  im just trying out this tool for Sins of a solar empire
> 
> im running it in basic mode,  i take it you just need to modify the game executable
> "Sins of a Solar Empire Diplomacy.exe"
> ...



the new limit is 4GB, since you're on a 64 bit OS. (in a 32 bit OS, it stays at 2GB until you mod the OS, which moves it to 3GB)

Nothing else needs to be done, program doesnt need to run in the background. Its so quick and simple it makes you wonder why the hell the game devs dont do it by default, doesnt it?


----------



## Shadowsun (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks a bunch! i'll be trying this out right away 


and yes... this would be a very easy solution to apply to new games,  or even patch existing games

makes me wonder what is going on.. i thought 64-bit was the "future" and yet theyre not doing things like this to promote or support it



Thanks again
Shas


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2010)

Shadowsun said:


> thanks a bunch! i'll be trying this out right away
> 
> 
> and yes... this would be a very easy solution to apply to new games,  or even patch existing games
> ...



its something of a roundabout circle... no one makes games that require 64 bit, so the gamers never moved off XP - and because they never moved off XP, no one made games for a 64 bit OS.

one group had to change before it made any difference, and it seems gamers made the leap to 64 bit before the games did


----------



## gaytaz (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the program.  It seems to work very well with SimCity 4 Deluxe.  I used to run into 2 GB limit for large regions where I had more than 8 cities with populations of 500 000+ each.  At least I think it was a memory issue since the game ran smoothly until then and started crashing once I reached the said limit.  Anyway, now the region seems to run stable.  

I do have one quick question though: when using your program, is there an upper limit for the RAM addressed for a 64-bit O/S?  I have 4 GB installed but am considering to add another 4 GBs for the CAD applications I am using.

The O/S is Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

Thanks, have a great week.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Sep 9, 2010)

gaytaz said:


> Thanks for the program.  It seems to work very well with SimCity 4 Deluxe.  I used to run into 2 GB limit for large regions where I had more than 8 cities with populations of 500 000+ each.  At least I think it was a memory issue since the game ran smoothly until then and started crashing once I reached the said limit.  Anyway, now the region seems to run stable.
> 
> I do have one quick question though: when using your program, is there an upper limit for the RAM addressed for a 64-bit O/S?  I have 4 GB installed but am considering to add another 4 GBs for the CAD applications I am using.
> 
> ...



yes,
for windows 7 pro its 192GB of ram ^^


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2010)

gaytaz said:


> Thanks for the program.  It seems to work very well with SimCity 4 Deluxe.  I used to run into 2 GB limit for large regions where I had more than 8 cities with populations of 500 000+ each.  At least I think it was a memory issue since the game ran smoothly until then and started crashing once I reached the said limit.  Anyway, now the region seems to run stable.
> 
> I do have one quick question though: when using your program, is there an upper limit for the RAM addressed for a 64-bit O/S?  I have 4 GB installed but am considering to add another 4 GBs for the CAD applications I am using.
> 
> ...



its not my program, but i'll answer anyway.

if its a 32 bit app (which it likely is) then it has a 4GB limit. the rest of the ram can be used by other programs, theres just a limit of 4GB each.

64 bit apps can address as much as you have in the system, but they wont need this program in the first place.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 9, 2010)

@gaytaz: I think slyfox2151 and Mussels have sufficiently answered your question...


@Mussels: Can I haz sticky?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> @gaytaz: I think slyfox2151 and Mussels have sufficiently answered your question...
> 
> 
> @Mussels: Can I haz sticky?



not a mod of this section, so i cant.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 9, 2010)

You can haz sticky, Ford.


----------



## gaytaz (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the information.  I will keep testing the program with a few other memory hungry 32-bit apps I use and let you guys know if something interesting comes up.  Cheers.


----------



## NeonAngel (Oct 4, 2010)

Please take a look at my code attached and tell me if what i did was right. im running windows xp 2002, 3 GIG, 32 bit...does the spacing matter in the code?
thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2010)

Turn on Word Wrap under Format.  If it is all on one line, it looks good.

As long as there is a space between the various components, it should be fine.


----------



## NeonAngel (Oct 4, 2010)

Word Wrap was already selected when i did that! its all on one line when i went back and checked....thanks a lot!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2010)

Oops, I meant turn it off. XD


That line should start with multi and end with 2560.  There shouldn't be any line breaks in there.


----------



## NeonAngel (Oct 4, 2010)

oh! ok...i turned it off and maximized the page and its all still on the one line.  thanks heaps!


----------



## player-x (Nov 8, 2010)

Tnx for this little nice program, it fixed my problems i had whit WoW crashing all the time because of it running out of memory.

You should defiantly add WoW to the list of programs it fixes 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=15111071794&sid=1


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2010)

Done, and thanks for letting me know.


----------



## John Phoenix (Nov 28, 2010)

Interesting app. I just read the first page.

How would this app help me?

This machine is a laptop. It's win 7 64 bit.  I want to use this application to help with Gaming. I have 4 gigabytes of system ram in this thing and an ATI 4200 video card that has 336 megabytes of dedicated RAM but uses up to 1,662 gigs of shared ram from system ram.

Most games run fine on this system with medium settings and good framerate. I can even play newer games like Medal of Honor and Fallout New Vegas but I am hoping to use this app to eek out a little more power for the games for an performance increase.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> Interesting app. I just read the first page.
> 
> How would this app help me?
> 
> ...



it will not give you any performance increase at all. thats not what it does.

overclocking your laptop GPU is about the only way to get more performance, and as someone who owns a radeon 4200 (my media PC) i can guarantee it wont get much faster than it already is.


----------



## John Phoenix (Nov 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it will not give you any performance increase at all. thats not what it does.



o.k. so explain this app to me again.. what it does do it seems is make apps aware of the larger amount of memory so they can utilize that memory. is this not correct?

So if my games crashes because it runs out of memory, this may stop that from happening - but won't it also help the game run more smoothly due to the extra memory it sees? That's what I was thinking...

If that's not correct, let me know, it just seemed logical to me..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> o.k. so explain this app to me again.. what it does do it seems is make apps aware of the larger amount of memory so they can utilize that memory. is this not correct?
> 
> So if my games crashes because it runs out of memory, this may stop that from happening - but won't it also help the game run more smoothly due to the extra memory it sees? That's what I was thinking...
> 
> If that's not correct, let me know, it just seemed logical to me..



no because they dont run less smooth, they CRASH.
its a crash prevention.


Your stuttering, slowdowns, and running out of video memory (not address space) can not be resolved via any software means. Unfortunately since its a laptop, you cant really do any hardware upgrades either.


----------



## John Phoenix (Nov 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no because they dont run less smooth, they CRASH.
> its a crash prevention.
> 
> Your stuttering, slowdowns, and running out of video memory (not address space) can not be resolved via any software means. Unfortunately since its a laptop, you cant really do any hardware upgrades either.




oh.. oh well.. worth a try at least. Lucky for me I do not have "stuttering, slowdowns, and running out of video memory" with most games. I find games not optimized for pc like Medal of Honor an x-box port gives more trouble than other games. For instance, Fallout New Vegas runs like a dream but MOH is a bit choppy at times. I do find disabling non essential resources helps.

Whats the best way to know if this app will help a certain game out? Most time if a game crashes I do not get an out of memory error.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

the first post has a link to the thread about process monitor, which will let you know if your games are crashing because of this problem or not.


----------



## John Phoenix (Nov 29, 2010)

Got it Mussels. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tenaka30 (Dec 8, 2010)

FYI to OP (program author?)






I get this when running the utility.  It's not uncommon for certain apps to do this and I am almost certain it is due to my unusual desktop resolution (3840x1024).

I can use the app so no problems there but thought you might want the feedback.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

tenaka30 said:


> FYI to OP (program author?)
> 
> http://fileshare.fragfest.co.uk/laa deform.jpg
> 
> ...



do you have windows set to a text size?


----------



## tenaka30 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> do you have windows set to a text size?



Yes, 120% because of the resolution used, and pre-empting a suggested test, at 100% the app is perfectly proportioned.  It is this setting that appears to cause the issue.

World of warcraft seems to be a lot more stable now so thanks to you and the OP.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

tenaka30 said:


> Yes, 120% because of the resolution used, and pre-empting a suggested test, at 100% the app is perfectly proportioned.  It is this setting that appears to cause the issue.
> 
> World of warcraft seems to be a lot more stable now so thanks to you and the OP.



i had issues with GPU-Z and CPU-Z with that setting as well, and no one could figure out how to code the programs to fix it. the boosted text settings just break some programs, unfortunately.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Dec 11, 2010)

You may add _*Silent Hunter 4*_ to your list of *Applications Known to Benefit from LAA*!

Some testings... http://www.subsim.com/radioroom/showthread.php?t=177503

Silent Hunter 3 should benefit as well, but I haven't tested it myself.


Thanks for the tools!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2010)

People keep responding to this thread and I keep missing it.  Feel free to drop me a PM if I miss something on here.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2010)

another game that benefits from LAA: the original mass effect.


seriously, at 1080p i kept crashing at 1.2GB memory usage. LAA patch later and it peaked at 1.25GB, but never crashed again.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2010)

I could never get Mass Effect to use much over 1 GiB.  Then again, I never had any crashing problems.  Oh well, added.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I could never get Mass Effect to use much over 1 GiB.  Then again, I never had any crashing problems.  Oh well, added.



latest patch, all DLC's, max settings on 1080p with an ini tweak to prevent the textures dropping in quality.



Spoiler:  "mass effect texture tweak thingy"



http://forums.gametrailers.com/thread/texture-fix-for-steam-version-/1006791
Hey guys. I recently downloaded Mass Effect on Steam because I've become interested in the series with the upcoming second release. I noticed, however, that even with textures set to Ultra-High, there were still a lot of poor uniform, weapon and even environment textures.

After searching online forums I realized this was a common problem, and found an easy fix that worked for me. Try this if you are having a similar issue. (This was done on Windows 7 with default Steam install directories.)

- Go into the My Documents--Bioware--Mass Effect--Config folder and open the BIOEngine notepad file.
- MAKE A BACK-UP COPY OF THIS FILE. In case the config doesn't work for you, you can easily restore default settings. Good to keep a backup of any Ini changes anyway.
- Scroll halfway down to the section entitled "[SystemSettings]" (without the quotations). Change "Trilinear=FALSE" to "Trilinear=TRUE" (again, without the quotations).
- Two sections further down the document you will see the "[TextureLODSettings]" (without the quotations). Replace the top 11 lines (12 including the section title) with the following:

[TextureLODSettings]
//TEXTUREGROUP_Character=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
//TEXTUREGROUP_CharacterNormalMap=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
//TEXTUREGROUP_Effects=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_LightAndShadowMap=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
TEXTUREGROUP_RenderTarget=(MinLODSize=8,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
//TEXTUREGROUP_Skybox=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
//TEXTUREGROUP_UI=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
//TEXTUREGROUP_Vehicle=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
//TEXTUREGROUP_VehicleNormalMap=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
//TEXTUREGROUP_Weapon=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)
//TEXTUREGROUP_WeaponNormalMap=(MinLODSize=1024,MaxLODSize=4096,LODBias=0)

- Save the file and load the game. You should immediately
notice an improvement in the textures. Some initial slowdown is normal. For me it went away after ten minutes of playing and did not return on subsequent reloads. If you experience any other problems or crashes then replace the original file backup.


This essentially multiplies the min LOD sizes by 4. I originally tried by 6 but the game crashed, so I don't think it can go any higher. I imagine you can play around with the Environment and VFX values for greater fidelity as well, but I can't attest to it as I haven't tried it myself. Perhaps someone with more computer experience or knowledge can give some greater insight.




it boosted it from unreal 1 level graphics to something quite decent, i dont recall my first playthrough having this problem, but thats how it is now i guess.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> latest patch


Got that: 1.02



Mussels said:


> all DLC's


Got that: Pinnacle Station and Bring Down the Sky



Mussels said:


> max settings on 1080p


Exceed that: 1920x1200



Mussels said:


> with an ini tweak to prevent the textures dropping in quality.


Never did that.  The "tweak" is probably what caused it.  Why do they drop in quality by default?

Edit: Oh, Level of Detail.  Why are all but two of the lines commented out?


As it said at the end there, you might be able to push it even farther with the large address aware issue sorted (most likely why it crashed).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2010)

i only know the basics of that tweak, but the problem seemed to be that the textures were dropped to their absolute lowest details. after that tweak, they went back to normal levels - but memory usage went up.

i found it odd that it crashed at 1.2GB (a fairly low number compared to others), but thats how it was.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2010)

Was that what Process Monitor caught?  The Sims 3 crashes between 1.6 and 1.7 GiB.  Maybe it has to do with how much memory is allocated to the video card.  I see you have a 1 GiB card and since you are increasing the texture sizes, it is possible that the game could be reserving 800 MiB to the video card while TS3 reserves around 300 MiB.  VRAM is really the only possible explaination why it isn't always 1.99999 GiB before it crashes.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah it was process monitor.

i too think it may be video card related, my guess was the .ini tweak raised it far above the normal limits (and the reason for the poor textures at high res was probably a developer idea to lower the memory usage - singularity did the same thing recently, and it was another unreal engine game)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2010)

I remember seeing weird texture stuff in Singularity.  It seems like I remember looking at a surface up close and thought, "that looks like crap."  I'm usually not one to notice those sort of things either.  I wonder if there is a way to detect how much VRAM an application has tied up.  I think it is pretty specific to the game though so nothing I could add to Process Monitor.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I remember seeing weird texture stuff in Singularity.  It seems like I remember looking at a surface up close and thought, "that looks like crap."  I'm usually not one to notice those sort of things either.  I wonder if there is a way to detect how much VRAM an application has tied up.  I think it is pretty specific to the game though so nothing I could add to Process Monitor.



it may be related, since its the same engine (well, very similar unreal engine)


basically, as you turned the res up, the game would lower textures to prevent memory usage going over a certain limit.


In singularity, that resolution limit was 1280x720, thanks to the consoles. you could disable the limit crash free even at 1080p, so it wasnt neccesary at all on PC, just a leftover bug.


----------



## Johnny_Utah (Jan 12, 2011)

First, I would like to thank you for this program.  I was referred here by player-x who had a similar problem in WOW with the storage problem.  My question is simple and I think Mussels explained it, but how I am a bit worried, as Blizzard indicated that we should back up the original program as updates might have problems after running this wonderful LAA program.

How exactly should I go about doing this?  I have my wow folder, there is a Launcher.exe. and then the actual program wow.exe.  Should I simply make a copy of wow.exe then rename one to OLD?
Then run the LAA program and link to the NON old wow.exe?  I just dont want to make things hard on myself.

Thank you!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnny_Utah said:


> First, I would like to thank you for this program.  I was referred here by player-x who had a similar problem in WOW with the storage problem.  My question is simple and I think Mussels explained it, but how I am a bit worried, as Blizzard indicated that we should back up the original program as updates might have problems after running this wonderful LAA program.
> 
> How exactly should I go about doing this?  I have my wow folder, there is a Launcher.exe. and then the actual program wow.exe.  Should I simply make a copy of wow.exe then rename one to OLD?
> Then run the LAA program and link to the NON old wow.exe?  I just dont want to make things hard on myself.
> ...




yes. thats exactly how you should do it.

if you have a patch fail or something, simply replace the exe with the non modded one.


In my case i've had no problems with games patching the modified files, i've just had to re-do the LAA mod again afterwards.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2011)

Because the application only modifies one bit (a true/false value) it always finds the same way, backups really aren't necessary.  If the program doesn't run as expected with LAA enabled, simply run the program again, select the same executable, and disable it by clearing the checkbox or setting LAA to false (depends on the current "mode" being used).


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2011)

resurrecting this thread since its useful for skyrim.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome DUDE! Using this for Skyrim!


----------



## Easo (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, remembered about this for Skyrim.
P.S.

You can remove WoW from that list, it uses LAA from patch 4.1 (it was deployed in the end of April ).


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2011)

holy crap...


i guess spamming links to this thread on various game forums really did help.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> holy crap...
> 
> 
> i guess spamming links to this thread on various game forums really did help.
> ...



And with that.. we should sticky the thread.. 

Who else thinks so?


----------



## Easo (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, sticky it please, probably i am not the only one who has to google it after doing Shift+Del. xD


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Nov 28, 2011)

sorry for this stupid question i dont understand /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /3GB this is how is supposed to be for 32b with 3gb


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2011)

There's a limit in 32-bit Windows that forbids a single application from using more than 2 GiB of RAM.  The /3GB switch bumps the limit up to 3 GiB.  /userva can further customize the amount in megabibytes.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Nov 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's a limit in 32-bit Windows that forbids a single application from using more than 2 GiB of RAM.  The /3GB switch bumps the limit up to 3 GiB.  /userva can furth customize the amount in megabibytes.



how much you recomend with /userva and how to do that with command prompt ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2011)

UchihaItachimk said:


> how much you recomend with /userva and how to do that with command prompt ?



just go with 3GB. you still have a 4GB maximum, and some must be left for windows/other programs.


the only true solution is to move to a 64 bit OS.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Nov 28, 2011)

just got blue screen of death on skyrim first time when i did this


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2011)

Skyrim on I think it was 1.2 patch has compatibility issues with large address aware.  It might work again in the next patch assuming they didn't patch it to be large address aware anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Skyrim on I think it was 1.2 patch has compatibility issues with large address aware.  It might work again in the next patch assuming they didn't patch it to be large address aware anyway.



there is a third party 'skyrim 4GB fix' that works as a loader/launcher to add in LAA, and you need a seperate fix for crossfire as well (possible for SLI as well, unsure)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

They use different executables?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, but it also screws any driver enhancements that have been made for the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, Skyrim is apparently full of fail with large address aware compatbility.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wow, Skyrim is apparently full of fail with large address aware compatbility.



the fix is a .dll that makes the launcher use skyrims crossfire profile, the idea is to bypass steams messing with the .exe


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 6, 2011)

I've read that to make Skyrim LAA aware _and_ also have the driver enhancements you should download the 4GB mod which gets installed in a separate folder not in your Steam folder. Then create a shortcut to Skyrim4GB.exe. In the shortcut, change the path to:



> "C:\[your path here]\skyrim4gb.exe" -laaexe .\TESV.exe



Many at the official forums are saying they're getting great fps with AMD crossfire using this little trick (because it changes the process from skyrim4gb.exe to tesV.exe and so the AMD graphic driver recognizes it).

I tried it but I get stuttering, sound looping and crash to desktop, exactly as if I weren't using the 4GB fix at all. Probably just me doing something wrong... or just my luck...


----------



## DarkPrince (Dec 7, 2011)

*Trouble running game with LAA*

I would love to run this program you supplied, hoping that my game woudl run faster and smoother, but for some reaosn it is blocking the program used to access the internet for game activation.

Game: Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim

Troubled program: Steam

Can you please help me to by pass this problem?  (A support/help forum on Steam suggested that there was a program block due to my recieving an error message called "code 51".)

What can I do about this?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2011)

i already said how to do it a few posts ago. there is a third party .exe you need to use (skyrim4GB.exe) and an "ATI fix" that is a .dll file that goes in the skyrim folder with it.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Dec 14, 2011)

Just wanted to post and say thank you for this utility, there are a loads of games I will use this application with, console ports really did ruin certain things for PC users. I am off to play Skyrim.


----------



## Princess Garnet (Jan 1, 2012)

First off, great work on this. I remember coming across this (and you) from The Sims 3 forums.

Secondly, I have one or two other programs for you to add to the list that benefits from this, which is actually why I registered!

Those are the World Builders for Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars and it's expansion pack, Command & Conquer 3 Kane's Wrath. Many might be aware of the dreaded "Out of memory" crash with either of those. It never occurred to me to try this to fix them since they were sometimes random (and shame on me since I knew of their high RAM use!).

Here is is crashing upon trying to load a map (just loaded with no map took ~1.5GB, by the way!). This was attempted three times so it was reproduceable for me.







You can see ~1.85GB is putting it close to the 2GB limit. After using this program to make it Large Address Aware...






Success! RAM use is barely higher at the start, but it was enough! That's for the Kane's Wrath World Builder, but the original World Builder is the same thing; different day, so I'm positive it's same crash would be fixed by the same method. They use a lot of RAM because they apparently load a whole lot more than the game alone would. There's been suggested fixes such as using the lower LOD settings, but then you don't see exactly how they'll turn out, plus that doesn't always work either. This did the trick though!

Thanks again for the work!


----------



## DarkPrince (Jan 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i already said how to do it a few posts ago. there is a third party .exe you need to use (skyrim4GB.exe) and an "ATI fix" that is a .dll file that goes in the skyrim folder with it.



This wasn't helpful at all.  I already know to use the "skyrim .exe"  That's not the problem.  Secondly, I don't know what an "ATI fix" or where to get it.  (I'm not pretending to be a genius here, so I don't understand exactly what is being said in your quote). Lastly, I discovered that if i run the game through steam first, and then activate the LAA by ALT-TAB out of the game, and activating the LAA, then it will work (to some degree; the game is still somewhat sluggish, but i suspect that's the game developer's fault).

I do thank you for attempting to help.  If there is anything else you could tell me, or give more details, I would appreciate it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2012)

Update Skyrim to 1.3.10 (or newer).  They added large address aware support in that update.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2012)

DarkPrince said:


> This wasn't helpful at all.  I already know to use the "skyrim .exe"  That's not the problem.  Secondly, I don't know what an "ATI fix" or where to get it.  (I'm not pretending to be a genius here, so I don't understand exactly what is being said in your quote). Lastly, I discovered that if i run the game through steam first, and then activate the LAA by ALT-TAB out of the game, and activating the LAA, then it will work (to some degree; the game is still somewhat sluggish, but i suspect that's the game developer's fault).
> 
> I do thank you for attempting to help.  If there is anything else you could tell me, or give more details, I would appreciate it.



all of it was explained in the links for where the two files were hosted, which was easily found via google.


now you dont need either, as the official game has LAA support.


----------



## RanaPeach (Feb 11, 2012)

First let me say that I am simply untechnical.  I am having crash problems with Sims 3, and am wondering if this will help me.  My computer is an Asus laptop, with Intel core i7 cpu @1.73 Ghz, 6 Gb ram, with ATI Radeon mobility 5800 graphics card, OS is Windows 7 64 bit.  In the course of trying to solve my crashing problems, I have removed all CC and uninstalled and reinstalled the game, I have applied DEP to all .exe files for each EP and SP.  I have installed 3dbooter and fpslimiter (in hopes that the graphics card was the problem, fps without the limiter runs around 190, with the limiter runs at 30).  The game loads fine, but with or without CC, it only runs for about 5 minutes before it crashes to desktop.

Would this program help me?  It looks like it is designed for 32 bit, not 64.  If not, does anyone know of a program that would help me?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2012)

RanaPeach said:


> First let me say that I am simply untechnical.  I am having crash problems with Sims 3, and am wondering if this will help me.  My computer is an Asus laptop, with Intel core i7 cpu @1.73 Ghz, 6 Gb ram, with ATI Radeon mobility 5800 graphics card, OS is Windows 7 64 bit.  In the course of trying to solve my crashing problems, I have removed all CC and uninstalled and reinstalled the game, I have applied DEP to all .exe files for each EP and SP.  I have installed 3dbooter and fpslimiter (in hopes that the graphics card was the problem, fps without the limiter runs around 190, with the limiter runs at 30).  The game loads fine, but with or without CC, it only runs for about 5 minutes before it crashes to desktop.
> 
> Would this program help me?  It looks like it is designed for 32 bit, not 64.  If not, does anyone know of a program that would help me?
> 
> Thanks for any input.



this program is designed for 32 bit apps/games on a 64 bit OS. it likely will help you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2012)

RanaPeach said:


> First let me say that I am simply untechnical.  I am having crash problems with Sims 3, and am wondering if this will help me.  My computer is an Asus laptop, with Intel core i7 cpu @1.73 Ghz, 6 Gb ram, with ATI Radeon mobility 5800 graphics card, OS is Windows 7 64 bit.  In the course of trying to solve my crashing problems, I have removed all CC and uninstalled and reinstalled the game, I have applied DEP to all .exe files for each EP and SP.  I have installed 3dbooter and fpslimiter (in hopes that the graphics card was the problem, fps without the limiter runs around 190, with the limiter runs at 30).  The game loads fine, but with or without CC, it only runs for about 5 minutes before it crashes to desktop.
> 
> Would this program help me?  It looks like it is designed for 32 bit, not 64.  If not, does anyone know of a program that would help me?
> 
> Thanks for any input.



Patch the game to 1.17 or newer if it isn't already.  That patch does the same thing as this program does for The Sims 3.  Something else is likely causing the crashing.


----------



## RanaPeach (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the quick response.  But, darn, I was hoping I had found a solution.  All EPs and SPs are up to date.  I'm going nuts here, looks like I'm running out of options to get this game working correctly, but thanks for your assistance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2012)

This tool might help:
http://www.modthesims.info/download.php?t=416883


----------



## RanaPeach (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you, I seem to have the problem under control  at this time.  It seems that one of the new updates added a new file which needed to be added to DEP.  Once I did that, the game is running fine.  Thank you so much for your information.  I am glad that I found this forum for future needs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're having problems with DEP and everything is patched to 1.19 and newer, all you need to have on the DEP list is TS3W.exe in the base game's directory.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm tempted to try this out when I get home.  I'm wondering if Rift or SWTOR would benefit from this...


----------



## RanaPeach (Feb 14, 2012)

This was the site I first encountered about DEP and Sims3, http://games4theworld.bestgoo.com/t...-freezes-to-desktop-fix-updated-on-10-01-2012       I had done all of this and was still crashing, then I found another forum which said to add the TS3W.exe, which solved my problem, but I have kept all of the other .exe files for the EPs and SP in there as well.


----------



## doctorlai (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this handy tool!

Keep up good work!


----------



## jldjs (May 10, 2012)

*Silent Hunter 4 on a MacBook Pro OSX 10.7.3*

I play SH4 on my MacPro using Bootcamp and Wineskins.  I'm very new to Mac so my question may be somewhat "dumb".  Will this LAA "work" for this game under BootCamp which providea a Win 7 64b environment?  Next, will it work with this game running native Mac OSX with the Wineskin wrapper which provides Windows interfaces?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

jldjs said:


> I play SH4 on my MacPro using Bootcamp and Wineskins.  I'm very new to Mac so my question may be somewhat "dumb".  Will this LAA "work" for this game under BootCamp which providea a Win 7 64b environment?  Next, will it work with this game running native Mac OSX with the Wineskin wrapper which provides Windows interfaces?
> Thanks in advance.



under bootcamp it should work as normal, under wineskin i doubt it.


----------



## jldjs (May 11, 2012)

Thank you, I will try it on bootcamp.  Maybe I'll try it with Wineskin wrapper too and see what happens.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

jldjs said:


> Thank you, I will try it on bootcamp.  Maybe I'll try it with Wineskin wrapper too and see what happens.



it COULD work, but i'm thinking your OS would need to be 64 bit (is mac OS 64 bit yet?) and wineskin would need to be 64 bit or LAA as well.


----------



## jldjs (May 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> it COULD work, but i'm thinking your OS would need to be 64 bit (is mac OS 64 bit yet?) and wineskin would need to be 64 bit or LAA as well.



My MacBook pro is intel CPU and yes it is 64 bit.  I tried on Bootcamp and it set SH4 successfully.  I ran the game for a while fine.  Need to run it longer (hour or more) to see if the crashes don't return.
Wineskin first attemp resulted in a "hang" because X11 didn't startup.  I made LAA a configured exe (because LAA isn't an install, no setup.exe) in it's own wrapper but that didn't work.  I put the question to Paulthetall but not response yet.  
I'm such a noob I don't really know how to debug this but I appreciate your help.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

just because the CPU is intel, doesnt mean the OS is. unless i read that wrong and you meant something else.


----------



## jldjs (May 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> just because the CPU is intel, doesnt mean the OS is. unless i read that wrong and you meant something else.



Mac osx 10.7.3 is 64 bit (Lion).  Mac osx since 10.4 (June 2011) supports 64 bit address space for apps.  I'm getting in over my head here so I'll stop at that.  Still leaves this question for Wine and how it manages memory for apps that it wraps.  I'm waiting on Paulthetall.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

that answers my questions, which means you should be able to get LAA apps running in it. not sure on how, but that means its definitely possible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2012)

Large address aware is specific to Windows operating systems and executables.  LAA should error if it isn't going to work.  Worst case scenario: run LAA again and undo what you did.


----------



## jldjs (May 12, 2012)

Made a custom exe as defined by wineskin to open the LAA exe since it is not a setup.exe type of install.  But this does not work, meaning the LAA doesn't open.  Or, perhaps it did error and I don't get an error indication.  So, I'll await an answer from Paulthetall, the Wineskin expert and see what he thinks.
I'll post again when I get that answer.  
BTW, it does work under Bootcamp.  The program runs, presents the screen to select the exe file and then concludes that the exe was successfully changed.  Ran the game and all appears good.

Perhaps it is not working under Bootcamp.  When I select either the intermediate or advanced mode, select the exe file to make LAA, the LAA column does not change from false to true.  However, if use Basic mode, select the exe, select Save, the response says successful.  How do I know if the LAA was applied?


----------



## jldjs (May 15, 2012)

I have three SH4.exe files in separate folders.  When I add these three, execute LAA, only one of these exe's shows as having changed (true) when I select it for making it large address aware.  I've tried all three modes to no avail.  Am I doing something wrong?  I run on XP 32-bit and I applied the boot.ini change(/3GB), rebooted then executed LAA.


----------



## D007 (May 15, 2012)

jldjs said:


> I have three SH4.exe files in separate folders.  When I add these three, execute LAA, only one of these exe's shows as having changed (true) when I select it for making it large address aware.  I've tried all three modes to no avail.  Am I doing something wrong?  I run on XP 32-bit and I applied the boot.ini change(/3GB), rebooted then executed LAA.



I made mods with my borther for SH4. You can play a lot of the ships with it, battle ships and all. Also a very enhanced graphical experince. 

It's called DDmods and it's pretty easy to find with google. fyi.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2012)

jldjs said:


> I have three SH4.exe files in separate folders.  When I add these three, execute LAA, only one of these exe's shows as having changed (true) when I select it for making it large address aware.  I've tried all three modes to no avail.  Am I doing something wrong?  I run on XP 32-bit and I applied the boot.ini change(/3GB), rebooted then executed LAA.


It's possible those other two SH4.exe's are not genuine executables.  They might be encrypted or incomplete and the one that does change to true executes them.  I would run the only one that could be changed to true.


----------



## jldjs (May 15, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's possible those other two SH4.exe's are not genuine executables.  They might be encrypted or incomplete and the one that does change to true executes them.  I would run the only one that could be changed to true.



Interesting.  All three do run SH4 and I can change the "original" from false to true, but not the LAA to true on the two that won't change.  Is there anything to check to see if the change happened?  I thought I might just copy the one that I can change into the other two folders and try that.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2012)

Oh, you're just talking about the "Original" column?  That value is saved the first time a program is added to the list.  If you believe it is in error (e.g. the LAA bit was changed in a different program prior to running Large Address Aware), you can force the Original value to something else by switching the "Mode" to "Advanced," check the boxes next to the ones you want to change, then under "With Selected," click on "Set Original to True" or "Set Original to False."


If you attempt to change the LAA value and it doesn't accept the change, there can be many reasons for this including:
-executable is running
-executable is read-only
-not a valid win32 application
-executable has some kind of operating system lock on it
-user account Large Address Aware is running on doesn't have sufficient access to modify the file


Large Address Aware is set up to always read/write from the executables themselves.  If you really want to force it to re-read all the files, restart Large Address Aware.


...I'm thinking it's getting close to new-GUI time for this program.  Should it remain 3-mode like it current one is?  One major change will be better error handling (e.g. the LAA part will turn red if there is an error and you hover over it for specific details on why it failed).  Any other changes I should make?


----------



## jldjs (May 16, 2012)

As feedback, I started with Basic mode but curiosity led me to use intermediate
and advanced where I then saw that the "successful" result from the basic
screen had not changed the LAA column to true.   Thus confusion so I no longer use basic.  I prefer two modes, drop basic.   Still don't get why 2 of the 3 supposedly same .exe's won't change to "true".   
Btw, I run under Bootcamp on Mac OSx also, and after running LAA the LAA column does change to "true" but Basic mode says the change was successful.

Duh, I feel like a dummy now.  I just checked the properties on the SH4.exe's and the two that wouldn't change from False to True were both Read Only.  I unchecked that and both change to True.  But, the one that did change to True, well, it was also Read Only.  Oh well, too baffling to pursue so all's well with me at this point and I'll go on and play SH4 hopefully with LAA enabled on my 32 bit XP and see far less CTDs than before.  Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2012)

I think my code tries to turn read-only off but that can fail.  It apparently succeeded on one of three. XD


----------



## bpgt64 (Jun 1, 2012)

Would this still be relevant given how long people have had to code for x64?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, because many computers have more than 4 GiB of RAM but most applications are still 32-bit.  Enabling the large address aware bit allows 32-bit applications to use 4 GiB of RAM instead of 2 GiB.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

on a 32 bit OS, the apps would crash whether this was changed or not when it hit 2GB, so most developers still just leave it alone, since they dont want to alienate whats left of the pure 32 bit user base.


----------



## Leelieel (Jul 8, 2012)

This has enabled me to use Corel's rather crappily coded PSP X3 again, without frequent "out of memory" -errors. Problems began when I swapped my EOS 20D for an EOS 7D, and now that I routinely handle panoramas up to 150 megapixel or even more, the 2GB limit just didn't cut it anymore.

So, I just registered to say THANK YOU!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2012)

I added Corel Paint Shop Pro X3 to the list.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## wedding123 (Jul 31, 2012)

I multithreaded Add Files and fixed a bunch of other stuff. Let me know if commiting the changes (the top options in "With Selected") is still slow or not.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2012)

What's that supposed to mean?




FordGT90Concept said:


> I multithreaded Add Files and fixed a bunch of other stuff.  Let me know if commiting the changes (the top options in "With Selected") is still slow or not.  Note: I did not multithread that portion yet and don't intend to unless necessary (no computer should be burdened by writing one byte per file ).


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Aug 26, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2012)

Because it modifies executables that are usually found in Program Files.  Files inside of Program Files can't be modified without administrator rights.


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Aug 26, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2012)

AsInvoker would use the same rights as explorer.exe which, if you don't have administrator rights, would be Limited User.  The application would not be able to perform its objective.

You'll have to have someone with administor rights run it, flip the LAA bits, verify the software still works, then log back in as your limited user account.  Once the modifications are applied, they will stay there until the software is updated/modified/changed.

I'm afraid there is nothing I can do to get around that security feature of Windows.


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Aug 26, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2012)

"Parent process" would be explorer.exe.

I attached a version with "asInvoker" if you want to try it.  I can't test on my system because I have no limited user accounts and UAC disabled.

If it failed, it will say in the status bar.


Edit: The purpose of "asInvoker" is so that only one application needs to request elevated permissions then it can pass those permissions to subsequent executables.  For example, if you have your main program and and an updater, the updater would run with asInvoker so it is passed the credentials from the main program foregoing a second request for elevated permissions.

"highestAvailable" is default and even on an administrator account, that's inadequate.  Windows doesn't give administrator access unless the user grants it.  Highest available, therefore, doesn't return administrator even if it is an administrator logged in.  This is why it is set to "requireAdministrator."  UAC gets cranky when applications try to open write streams on other applications.  That's exactly what LAA does.


Attachment removed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2012)

6 downloads and no one has said anything.  If it doesn't work in a Limited User account, I'm going to remove it.  If it does work, I'll move it to the OP.


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Aug 27, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2012)

So you're saying it didn't work?  I'll remove the attachment then.


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Aug 30, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## gavt1976 (Oct 1, 2012)

Can you please tell me if this program works for a game called RCT3 on win7 x64, because my game starts crashing all the time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2012)

Doesn't hurt to try it.  Worst case scenario is you have to put it back.   Unless you're working on a huge map that is densely populated, I doubt it will help.


----------



## gavt1976 (Oct 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Doesn't hurt to try it.  Worst case scenario is you have to put it back.   Unless you're working on a huge map that is densely populated, I doubt it will help.



Do you think it makes any difference to if i used it or not and will it work for a x64 bit win7 because the program is a 32 bit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2012)

I haven't checked RCT3 to see if it is large address aware or not.  The box will already be checked/LAA set to true if it is.  In which case, the program can't help, unfortunately.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2012)

gavt1976 said:


> Do you think it makes any difference to if i used it or not and will it work for a x64 bit win7 because the program is a 32 bit.



it takes 30 seconds to try it, and to undo it. just try it.


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Oct 18, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2012)

System.ArgumentException is too broad.  Do you have any details (like the steps you took) which lead to the crash?


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Oct 19, 2012)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2012)

So the executable you were attempting to change was running so my program crashed to desktop?


----------



## sim2er (Nov 19, 2012)

I added RelicCOH.exe (company of heroes binary) to LAA and noticed that under "original" it is listed as true. I used the auto-patcher to fully patch the game.

so, any fully patched copy of company of heroes should already be LAA.

also, I'm running Win8 Pro w/ Media Ctr. and I can't drag & drop anything into the grey box, so I added stuff the old fashioned way. (FYI)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2012)

I happen to have that game installed so I checked and you were right.  It's already set to true so one of the patches must have changed it.


The Win8 thing must have something to do with Metro.  I'm pretty sure I compiled Large Address Aware as .NET Framework 2.0 to increase backwards compatibility.  I'd probably have to compile for 4.5 to make it fully Metro compatible.  I'll have to remember to check that if/when I get Win8.


----------



## Morphar (Jan 25, 2013)

LAA:
With the update of The Sims 3 Seasons the LAA bit was not set on the Seasons executable so I sat it. But is that or the other expansions executables used at all? I always start the game with TS3W.exe so does it matter if the other .exe files are LAA? 

Process Monitor:
I have a Pentium 4 with HT processor so two cores is shown in PM. I plan to buy a multi core processor but will TS3W use more than one core?
PM shows that the processor use only about 50% of it's power for TS3W. Is the HT core using the other half? I use Game booster to stop background jobs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 25, 2013)

On a fully patched (base game and expansions), the behavior of the expansion executables is to run TS3W.exe and terminate.  Only TS3W.exe needs to be patched because it is the game.

I think TS3 might actually run better on a Pentium 4 than a modern multi-core processor but TS3 is the exception, not the norm.  A lot of newer games will use a significant chunk of a quad core.  I haven't really researched this though.

In any event, Pentium 4 are very old processors (a decade, give or take) so any upgrade will be pretty significant.  TS3 does seem to be a CPU-heavy game and not very good at multithreading so you'll want a high-clock speed processor as opposed to one with lots of cores.


----------



## dillerdaller (May 20, 2013)

*CAW craches when edit in game*

Hi, 
My wife is going mad because CAW crashes in edit in game. She has a relatively large computer, Intel Core i7 CPU, 16GB of RAM and are running Win 7 64 bit, but according to the log there is not enough memory:
_Memory load: 57%
Total physical memory: 16375 Mb
Available physical memory: 6975 Mb
Total page file memory: 32748 Mb
Available page file memory: 25181 Mb
Total virtual memory: 4095 Mb
Free virtual memory: 114 Mb_

I have created a brand new windows installation, and the only thing that is beyond all Sims programs is AVG virus scanner. Then I have tried LAA, but don't help.
What could be her problem? Any solutions?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2013)

Her problem is The Sims 3 is not 64-bit.  The game wants more RAM than 32-bit can allow.  All you can do at that point is cut back on stuff like texture quality, custom content, neighborhood size, etc.


----------



## dillerdaller (May 20, 2013)

Would it be better to run it on win 7 32 bit, and then use LAA


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2013)

dillerdaller said:


> Would it be better to run it on win 7 32 bit, and then use LAA



If you go back to 32bit, you wont be able to use that 16GB of ram anymore. best to leave it as it is and use this LAA program to see if it fixes the problem (I dont have sims 3 so i cant really comment if the fix works)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2013)

"Total virtual memory: 4095 Mb" It is already large address aware.

"Available physical memory: 6975 Mb" You're using about 9 GiB of RAM right now.  If you downgraded to 32-bit, you're limited a paltery 4 GiB.  There's nothing wrong with the computer--the fault is the game/EA.


----------



## dillerdaller (May 20, 2013)

Hi,
I cut back on stuff like texture quality, custom content, etc. and it worked!!
Thanks for the help


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2013)

dillerdaller said:


> Hi,
> I cut back on stuff like texture quality, custom content, etc. and it worked!!
> Thanks for the help



great, now go complain to EA and see if they actually fix it (releasing a game that cant work at max settings is... stupid at best)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> great, now go complain to EA and see if they actually fix it (releasing a game that cant work at max settings is... stupid at best)



Yeah...

Im real sure that the EA - voted worst company in America (for a second time running...) by 78% of votes is really going to listen.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> great, now go complain to EA and see if they actually fix it (releasing a game that cant work at max settings is... stupid at best)


Already beat you to it: http://forum.thesims3.com/jforum/posts/list/0/658093.page

64-bit The Sims 3 is pretty much a lost cause.  The Sims 4 is coming out next year.  It hasn't been announced yet if it supports 64-bit Windows.  32-bit is certain.


----------



## sim2er (Oct 25, 2013)

*Question*

Necromancer here: I have Windows 8 64 bit and 16 GB ram. Do I need to increase the user memory with "bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072"?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope.  If you have 64-bit Windows, you shouldn't use IncreaseUserVA.


----------



## sim2er (Oct 25, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the fast reply! I also read the thread about getting The Sims 3 in 64 bits, and I don't know where I should post this (link below), or if it is even relevant to anyone, but I read it a little while ago and it was a really great explanation in fairly non-technical terms about how memory works in modern systems.

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert...memory-does-not-refer-to-physical-memory.aspx

What I gathered from reading it is that having a 64 bit binary allows the process to much more easily deal with having a large amount of address space (it literally can load more address space at the same time). It also explains why not everyone encounters this error in The Sims 3. The trick is to make sure there is a large amount of contiguous space available. 

I mention this here because it can apply to other games and programs that get this error, it is just that The Sims 3 is just very notorious for its memory problems.


Spoiler: The Sims 3 specific info



I personally have 16 GB of RAM and have not had any memory problems with TS3. I use only one mod: velocitygrass's add any lot size script, and I have all of the expansions except the newest one and a lot of store content.


----------



## maxmaster (Dec 6, 2013)

I cannot drag any executables into the listview of version 2.0.4. Tried on Win7 and Vista.
Neither individually nor multiple at once.
All .NET frameworks are installed and up to date.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2013)

Are you sure you'd dragging an executable on to it and not a link to an executable?  Links won't work; executables will.  If you want to add an executable via a link, use the "Add" option.  "Add" will dereference the link.


----------



## maxmaster (Dec 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Are you sure you'd dragging an executable on to it and not a link to an executable?


Yes. Here's a screenrecording (200kb): http://i.imgur.com/IWr2wFu.gif
I recorded this with the basic view, which also should support drag&drop, as mentioned in the opening posting.
Tested with LAA 2.0.4 on XP, Vista and Win7, .NET 3.5 (and pretty much every other version) is installed and up to date.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2013)

Ohhhh, I thought you were in advanced mode.  I'll look into that...

Edit: I checked the code and it will only accept the drop on the text box field for the file path.  I watched your GIF and it appears you held it over the text box field at the beginning but the icon didn't change to the [+] symbol indicating it would accept it.  I don't have HL2 but the closest I do have is Portal 2.  I tried dragging and dropping portal2.exe and noticed it was a bit delayed but once it caught up, it did work as expected.  Maybe you aren't hovering over the textbox long enough before dropping?

Also, can you switch to Advanced Mode and see if dragging and dropping is working there?

Make note if the ( / ) is replaced with [+] or if it stays ( / ).


Edit: I tried on Server 2003 and at first, it was giving the ( / ) when holding it over the text box field.  After a second or two, it changed to [+] and then I could successfully drop it.  Does the same happen for you?


----------



## maxmaster (Dec 22, 2013)

No, it doesn't work, no matter if in basic, intermediate, advanced mode, or if I keep holding the dragged exe over the window for a minute.
I tried it in a clean Win7-installation, right after OS-install and .NET 3.5 install, with no luck.
Isn't there some kind of debug-mode with logging to see what the program does and why it's not accepting the drag-and-drop-action?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2013)

Try this one.  It most likely won't work but I made a minor tweak that might fix it.

Assuming it doesn't work, can I write debugging info to C:\debug.txt?  Also, what processor are you using?


----------



## maxmaster (Dec 24, 2013)

The UAC-dialog is shown, so being able to write to C:\ should be the case, but the new version doesn't do that on XP or on 7 (x86 and x64).
CPUs are C2D and Core i5 first gen.

EDIT:
I have to correct the previous postings, as drag and drop apparently is working fine on all my XP-machines. Sloppy testing, I guess, sorry.
But it doesn't work on any Win7-installation, neither x86 or x64, pre-SP1 or with SP1, with all updates or none.
I'm out of ideas now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2013)

Have you tried starting LAA via Run as Administrator?  Your UAC comment makes me think maybe UAC is the reason why dropping isn't working.


----------



## maxmaster (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, and doesn't work either.
I'm wondering why this program is asking for admin-rights to begin with.

EDIT: Apparently UAC blocks drag and drop from normal programs (explorer.exe etc.) to elevated programs (LAA): http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-explorer-to-run-as-administrator-application
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mossbiz/archive/2010/06/10/add-an-assembly-to-the-global-assembly-cache-on-windows-server-2008-r2.aspx
http://helgeklein.com/blog/2010/03/how-to-enable-drag-and-drop-for-an-elevated-mfc-application-on-vistawindows-7/

Too bad.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2013)

That would explain it. 

The reason why it requires elevated rights is because normal permissions do not allow one program to access the data for another, especially inside Program Files.  After install, executables are usually limited to its own directory (and children) and Users\account.

I'll upload one with "highestAvailable" so you can see how it works for you.


----------



## maxmaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Maybe it's possible to change the program so it starts with limited privileges, and when the actual LAA-flag-change happen, it invokes itself with some parameters, and that instance then asks for the elevation.

And the new file doesn't work either.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah, so I think it is safe to say that with UAC enabled, there's some operating systems where drag and drop won't work.  If UAC is disabled and it is running on an administrator account, it works fine.

The intended purpose of the program requires high permissions so it makes sense that people get prompted for those permissions before they even start the program.  I don't think it is wise to change that (pretty sure it isn't possible either).


Edit: I added a "Known Bugs" section to the OP describing this issue.


----------



## Ric Adbur (Feb 20, 2014)

Crap.  I did the "bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072" thing, thinking it would help me run a game I have with a bit less lag, but now the game runs WORSE than before.  When I got into the late game with tons of units fighting in large battles, suddenly I started getting a bunch of weird graphical artifacts all over my screen, and then both of my monitors went black for about a minute as though my computer's entire graphical capacity was suspended and reinitialized or something.  How do I undo this?  I'm afraid I don't know what the setting was before, and I don't have a system restore point from before I made the change.  Please help.  

My computer has 4gb of RAM total, but it's a 6-7 year old machine.  It's running Windows 7 32 bit.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2014)

Ric Adbur said:


> Crap.  I did the "bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072" thing, thinking it would help me run a game I have with a bit less lag, but now the game runs WORSE than before.  When I got into the late game with tons of units fighting in large battles, suddenly I started getting a bunch of weird graphical artifacts all over my screen, and then both of my monitors went black for about a minute as though my computer's entire graphical capacity was suspended and reinitialized or something.  How do I undo this?  I'm afraid I don't know what the setting was before, and I don't have a system restore point from before I made the change.  Please help.
> 
> My computer has 4gb of RAM total, but it's a 6-7 year old machine.  It's running Windows 7 32 bit.



change the 3072 to another number.

and then upgrade to 64 bit!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2014)

*bcdedit /deletevalue IncreaseUserVA *

That will put it back the way it was.


----------



## Ric Adbur (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah I figured it out.  I can't wait until I can upgrade to 64 bit.  This has been a good machine, but it's really starting to show it's age more and more these days.


----------



## damric (May 5, 2014)

Can this be used for Steam games?


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2014)

damric said:


> Can this be used for Steam games?



yes, but it may have to be applied after patches.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2014)

damric said:


> Can this be used for Steam games?


You can try.  If the game crashes on start or otherwise refuses to run, put it back to the way it was.  I think Steamworks doesn't allow modifying the bit but other DRM like SecuROM does.  It depends on the DRM the title uses and to what extent they allow the executable to be modified.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 6, 2014)

Is there still a benefit to using this on an x64 system, or is more for "legacy" games, say older than 2012.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Is there still a benefit to using this on an x64 system, or is more for "legacy" games, say older than 2012.




the entire point of it, is for an x64 system.


i'm still yet to see more than a handful of x64 games, so this is still very handy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2014)

It is best to use it on a 64-bit operating system so that the 32-bit large address aware application can use all 4 GiB of memory (assuming you have more than 4 GiB installed in your computer).

By default, programs are not large address aware so most of them aren't.  Only some really benefit from > 2 GiB of memory though.


----------



## Megatron (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm playing Battfield 3, cause I read its good to test CPU stability (and I've overclocked my new 4690k).  With the new CPU I got 16Gb ram and when I see the total ram usage, its like 4Gb Ram and 4Gb page file.  So I was seaching for a tweak to use more RAM.  I read that there is no 64bit executable for BF3 only BF4.  

Should I try this out?  Does punkbuster ban for it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 15, 2015)

I suspect it is already large address aware so no, I wouldn't recommend changing the bit.  I do know Battlefield 4 has 64-bit executables.


----------



## Heaven's Authority (Apr 27, 2015)

How do I download this   large adress aware? and how do I use it to install the mass effect mod.

repost. don;t know what happened to my post. did ant one get my post??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2015)

It's under "Attached files" at the bottom of the original post.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2015)

Hy all

Hy there i've done the changes in the Windows and now my computer wont start i don't know how to restore the damage please help me!!!

I know but please i need help!!

I just need to know if anyone knows how to restore the change i've made to windows boot file because i think tha's the problem

***Do not double/triple post. Use the edit button. -staff ***


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2015)

There are instructions just below the instructions you followed to change it on the first post in this thread.

If Windows won't boot at all, boot into safe mode by holding/pressing the F8 key as the computer boots then select safe mode from the list.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't blame anyone i just need help, i've made the Windows boot change and restart and  Windows won't start,i don't know how to restore the damage please help me!!

I would like to try but Windows wont start so i don't know what to do


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2015)

I already said: safe mode.  I posted a link with full instructions on how to get into safe mode.

What version of Windows are you running?


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I already said: safe mode.  I posted a link with full instructions on how to get into safe mode.
> 
> What version of Windows are you running?


I have Windows XP works with that to?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes.  When you are in safe mode and open msconfig, it will be in diagnostic start up.  Make sure to check the Normal startup box before making changes.  You only need to remove the one (/3GB) or two flags (/3GB and /userva) you added, save, then restart.  It should be back to normal, if it isn't, reboot to safe mode and tell us what is in the Normal startup boot.

Do *not* edit the diagnostic start up boot INI.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2015)

I've tried in safe mode but wont start so i don't know what to do

I think the only way is to restore Windows but i don't want to lose all my photos and other stuff!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2015)

Good lord this is not a freaking IRC support room!


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Good lord this is not a freaking IRC support room!


You don't have to be rude i've just need help tha's all because i don't really know so much stuff about computers!


----------



## Steevo (Jun 23, 2015)

Use your XP disk and boot to it, when its started choose to boot to recovery console.


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/307654


Then open the path to your enviroment variables as listed, and use setx to rewrite.

http://best-windows.vlaurie.com/environment-variables.html


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't have an original Windows it works the same?

Windows cannot create a temporary profile directory. This may be caused by insufficient security rights. If this problem persist, contact your network administrator! 
What means that!

I've made it thank god! Thank you all!


----------



## Steevo (Jun 23, 2015)

Glad its working again, also your multiple posts have given me eye cancer.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Glad its working again, also your multiple posts have given me eye cancer.


Sorry!!!!!! Is my phone that woud't show me when i right new posts! Sorry for my english!!


----------



## Steevo (Jun 23, 2015)

Just kidding, your English was fine.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 23, 2015)

Steevo said:


> Just kidding, your English was fine.


Can y ask you a question?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2015)

Cristina said:


> Can y ask you a question?



as long as its related to this thread topic of Fords large address aware tweaking app.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There are instructions just below the instructions you followed to change it on the first post in this thread.


I apologize.  The above statement is not true.  I was thinking a different website where I detailed how to undo it.


Anyway, I made the warning bigger and more clear for XP so people think twice about trying it.  Edit: Also added a "to revert changes" section for each operating system set.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 24, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> MS article on /3GB
> 
> MS article on PAE
> 
> Yes XP 32 supports PAE.  No PAE isn't relevant to this discussion.  MS is very clear on what /3GB is for:



MS say a lot of things..some of which are even true. 
PAE is relevant here because it's the reason you should not be advising people to use the /increaseruserva switch.
Reducing kernel address space is only needed if the platform doesn't support over 4GB.  In this case the only way to extend space beyond 2GB for the userprocess is to take it from the kernel.  Otherwise there is no reason to do it.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Large address aware simply tells Windows to give applications access to the 32nd bit in 32-bit applications or the 64th bit for 64-bit applications effectively doubling the amount of memory they can access.  If Windows doesn't give the last bit, the applications effectively see a negative value thus, erring.


LAA doesn't double the available memory. LAA tells Windows Memory Management the app can handle over 2GB.
This means a 32bit app can use up to 4GB...  64bit apps can effectively use as much as they want, not double.



******
Actually tbh LAA just lets the app to use maximum user address space, so technically a 32bit app running on X64 with AWE compatibility (Addressing Windows Extension) could make use of more than 4GB....

Prob a dead end discussion anyway since everyone is on 64bit these days...


----------



## Steevo (Jun 25, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> MS say a lot of things..some of which are even true.




I'm sorry, but Microsoft, who writes the code for their popular operating system "Says a lot of things...some of which are even true."

Implying they don't know the flags the kernel uses and can use for hardware access and resource management, in the operating system they wrote........ interesting thoughts you have there, but they are wrong. Please don't thread crap, I fail to see the software or anything you have written or done other than writing incorrect posts here. Please stop.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff542202(v=vs.85).aspx

"
*increaseuserva * _Megabytes_

*Specifies the amount of memory*, in megabytes, for user-mode virtual address space. 

On 32-bit editions of Windows, applications have 4 gigabyte (GB) of virtual address space available. The virtual address space is divided so that 2 GB is available to the application and the other 2 GB is available only to the system.

The 4-gigabyte tuning feature, enabled with the *increaseuserva* option, allows you to increase the virtual address space that is available to the application up to 3 GB, which reduces the amount available to the system to between 1 and 2 GB. The *BCEdit /set increaseuserva *_Megabytes_ command can specify any value between 2048 (2 GB) and 3072 (3 GB) megabytes in decimal notation. Windows uses the remaining address space (4 GB minus the specified amount) as its kernel-mode address space.

See 4-Gigabyte Tuning (Windows) for additional information about this feature."

Merely using the /3GB switch on XP enables the system to manage the memory up to the 3GB boundary.


"
*Windows Server 2003 and earlier: *To enable 4GT, add the */3GB* switch to the Boot.ini file. The */3GB* switch is supported on the following systems:


Windows Server 2003
Windows XP Professional
In Windows Vista X86 and later you could specify how much to allocate to the user space, but by this point X64 had become native and or applications were large address aware, or could be set to large address aware by other programs.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2015)

can people just listen to ford? he did his research before making this app and its been proven correct numerous times.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2015)

Can we keep this on topic so i don't have to break out the modhammer? 

That'd be swell.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 25, 2015)

Mussels said:


> as long as its related to this thread topic of Fords large address aware tweaking app.


It's


Mussels said:


> as long as its related to this thread topic of Fords large address aware tweaking app.


it"t related to a game!can i still make the question?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Have u got your OS going again? The file you need to edit is called *boot.ini.*
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding, that's exactly the file she needs to edit. Why would u say that?




The *DIAGNOSTIC* Boot.ini 

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/310353


"Click to clear the *Load Startup Items* check box. Verify that *Load System Services* and *Use Original BOOT.INI* are checked."

I'm not sure if you are really that stupid to tell someone to edit the clean copy of Boot.ini that windows keeps as a clean diagnostic copy, or if you are just trolling, either way, please stop.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2015)

Cristina said:


> It's
> 
> it"t related to a game!can i still make the question?



yes, of course. your questions have been on topic so far.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2015)

Cristina said:


> it"t related to a game!can i still make the question?


Let me guess, you want to know if flipping the LAA bit will help on <insert game here>?  The answer is "I don't know" unless it is listed in the original post under the list of applications known to benefit from being made large address aware.  In short, you can try it and if it helps, great; if it doesn't help (usually crashes on start or not long after), set it back to the way it was and it will be back to status quo.  There's really no harm in trying.

Without the /3GB switch functioning, however, enabling the LAA bit isn't going to help much.  It is really time for a computer upgrade.  Most new systems today come with at least 8 GiB of RAM and a 64-bit operating system.  Windows 10 is coming out July 29 too.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2015)

thread cleanup has been requested, waiting on a mod for this section to notice.

play nice.


----------



## Cristina (Jun 26, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Let me guess, you want to know if flipping the LAA bit will help on <insert game here>?  The answer is "I don't know" unless it is listed in the original post under the list of applications known to benefit from being made large address aware.  In short, you can try it and if it helps, great; if it doesn't help (usually crashes on start or not long after), set it back to the way it was and it will be back to status quo.  There's really no harm in trying.
> 
> Without the /3GB switch functioning, however, enabling the LAA bit isn't going to help much.  It is really time for a computer upgrade.  Most new systems today come with at least 8 GiB of RAM and a 64-bit operating system.  Windows 10 is coming out July 29 too.


I think you are right i need a computer upgrade instead of making questions about a game that i know for sure that doesn't work so thank you all for your advices!!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2015)

Mussels said:


> can people just listen to ford? .......



but but but.... I don' wanna!!!!!  





I'd forgotten about this app, since I run solely with 64-bit arch now. Still an excellent job by Ford. thanks mate


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> but but but.... I don' wanna!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it still helps a lot, since all of... well, still no games are 64 bit.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2015)

Mussels said:


> it still helps a lot, since all of... well, still no games are 64 bit.





*sigh* I think I have a problem with my brain being missing.....


I got distracted this morning, trying to do too many things, and forgot exactly was I was looking at... *sigh* thanks for the


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> *sigh* I think I have a problem with my brain being missing.....
> 
> 
> I got distracted this morning, trying to do too many things, and forgot exactly was I was looking at... *sigh* thanks for the



no stress, i'm still surprised by how essential this tool is... you'd think game devs would figure it out by now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2015)

It's buried in Visual Studio so it's always an after thought which they are reminded of when forums light up with "try doing this to fix your crashes!1!1!11!"


----------



## Steevo (Jun 26, 2015)

Mussels said:


> it still helps a lot, since all of... well, still no games are 64 bit.




GTA5 is. I think a few others, but not many.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2015)

list here
• Assassin's Creed Rogue
• Assassin's Creed Unity
• Batman: Arkham Knight
• Battlefield 4
• Battlefield: Hardline
• Call of Duty: Advanced Warfighter
• Call of Duty: Black Ops III
• Call of Duty: Ghosts
• Chivalry: Deadliest Warrior
• The Crew
• Dead Rising 3
• Dirty Bomb
• Dragon Age: Inquisition
• Dragon Ball Xenoverse
• Dying Light
• The Evil Within
• Evolve
• F1 2015
• Far Cry 4
• FIFA 15
• Galactic Civilization 3
• Grand Theft Auto V
• Hatred
• Killing Floor 2
• Landmark
• Lords of the Fallen
• Metal Gear Solid V
• Metro 2033 Redux
• Metro Last Light Redux
• Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor
• Monument
• Mortal Kombat X
• NBA 2K15
• Ryse: Son of Rome
• StarCitizen
• Star Wars: Battlefront
• TitanFall
• Watch Dogs
• Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
• Wolfenstein: The New Order
• Wolfenstein: The Old Blood
• WWE 2K15

Edit: They forgot RAGE but RAGE 64-bit was buggy.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> ....
> I will show you a 32bit OS with far more than 4GB of RAM in use, maybe 16GB if I can get the RAM.  I'll also disable the pagefile so there is no confusion.
> ......


You're going to use a 32bit application on 32bit windows, and display that app utilizing more than 4Gb of ram?


----------



## CrazyBass (Jun 26, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> list here
> • Assassin's Creed Rogue
> • Assassin's Creed Unity
> • Batman: Arkham Knight
> ...




Euro Truck Simulator 2 is also updated to 64-bit


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2015)

If he produces some data there are things to discuss, but 'til then he's a random internet dude claiming magic.


----------



## squeezehat (Jun 26, 2015)

The address space is 4 GB. By default user space gets 2 GB and kernel space gets 2 GB. All the /3GB switch does is change this layout. Phil, you don't make sense.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 26, 2015)

eh..I try every game I use with cff explorer.
If it works, it works.
If not,I made a copy


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> I will supply shots from Fujitsu, Datacom, IBM...how many do you want? They all say the same thing.



https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/316739

Why do I get the feeling you're talking about different things?


----------



## squeezehat (Jun 26, 2015)

The article is talking about how the OS is handling virtual to physical memory mappings - it takes up address space. By lowering the size of the kernel space, you lower how much physical memory the OS can handle.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> ^Yes obvious troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This wasn't written for servers. 

The advice was given to a person who had an application that would or could benefit from becoming large address aware, the second part to this is the operating system, Windows XP X86 needs to allow the executable access to the 3GB of memory, and yes, everyone understand that when you shrink the systems memory fewer Page Table Entries are available, but this doesn't matter on Windows XP as they are static and assigned. Obviously the user ran into a issue where the resources consumed by the devices, kernel, and OS exceeded the memory available in the last GB of RAM, and only preemptive tuning could prevent this, had the user forced /USERVA without being aware of how much memory the system was actually needed the same issue would have happened.


----------



## squeezehat (Jun 26, 2015)

Phil, you are repeating something that is not relevant. The layout of the virtual address space is about something very different.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 27, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Fords advice killed a girls Operating System,.


I updated the original post a few days ago (before you posted) recommending only tweaking with at least 4 GiB of RAM installed (previously said ">2 GiB") as well as providing undo instructions that I thought were always there (and apologized for the mistake).  Until it happens again (it took five years for it to happen to @Cristina), I'm not concerned about it.  On top of that, there's enough tech heads at TPU to help should the worst come to pass (as demonstrated).

I have purged all of my off topic reply posts since Cristina first replied.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> PAE was the solution to a Server-needs-more-memory problem on x86 up to 2005 when AMD64 debuted.  If you have >4 GiB of memory installed and are running an x86 operating system today (exception: virtual machine), you're a fool. It may have been helpful advice a decade ago but it isn't today.


Yeah I agree, but who does these days...it was helpful back then but not now.    
PAE was a little irrelevant here in this little discussion too, I was trying to paint a  bigger picture for people.

It's the increaseuserva/3GB being bad which was my point anyway, hope u got that. 

Also I forgot to tell you, in 64bit Windows LAA operate in 64bit compatibility mode.  This means once LAA flag is set on 32bit apps they will use 4GB.  Nothing else needs to be done.


----------



## squeezehat (Jun 27, 2015)

About Cristina's crash. I don't know what she did, but her computer did not crash because of this flag.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> Why should he leave? He's given helpful advice. And quite obviously knows more about this than anyone else who's opened their mouth in it....INCLUDING AND ESPECIALLY THE OP!!! Whom way failed to do his homework first.


Your hardly being helpful, this thread was posted five and a half years ago, to say that the OP didn't have a clue what he was or still is doing is hardly contributing to anything, apart from of course flaming, if you have nothing more constructive to add might I suggest you move on.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2015)

CrazyBass said:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2 is also updated to 64-bit



Thats probably why I have 2 entries of Euro Truck Simulator in GeForce Experience.

Also Crysis can run in 64 bit.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/17300/discussions/0/864945401070748061/


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 27, 2015)

As I said before, the background disagreements around the topic don't concern me providing they are conducted in the right manner.  You are correct that I used the term "does not have a clue" as I translated your comment to imply that, perhaps I was wrong in your case, however you actually said...................  _"And quite obviously knows more about this than anyone else who's opened their mouth in it....INCLUDING AND ESPECIALLY THE OP!!!"  _Considering you went to the effort to capitalise the last piece I don't think I could be accused of making a harsh overstatement, I feel it was a fair assumption.

Edit:  Will close the thread for a couple of days to let the "dust settle", hopefully everyone can take a deep breath and carry on.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

mod judgment doesnt mean a hell of a lot, we don't go through every single post - we just remove the ones we see.

Don't read too much into why some posts got deleted and not others. this thread needs another cleanup, and i'm sure some posts will get missed this time around as well.

i'm not a moderator of this section, so kind of inappropriate to blame me when i cant possible have done it.


----------



## Warmaning (Aug 22, 2015)

Not sure if I am bumping this thread, but I just made a account for wanting to say a HUGE thank you to the OP and to the people who helped him for making this program possible!

This program solved my issue with Warmane's WoW WoTLK client because when I used over ULTRA settings my game would crash in Dalaran everytime because the WoTLK client only is available in 32-bit.

As you know 32-bit clients only can go up to a maximum of 2.00/1.99 GB RAM, so whenever I went to the laggiest place of the game, I got a crash because the RAM usage was too low, but now when I used this program to make it go up to 4GB I can go whenever and wherever I want without getting a single crash because of low memory, so really thank you! 

A member of Warmane linked me to you, so I'm glad I got a use of your awesome program! 

- -

Also, the Process-monitor is indeed a fantastic program aswell, it showed me that the 2.00GB ram cap was indeed reached so I now I can confirm this was the problem all along.

Proof: http://i.imgur.com/be7l2pO.png

Cheers again and keep up the great work!


----------



## Cristina (Aug 26, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Let me guess, you want to know if flipping the LAA bit will help on <insert game here>?  The answer is "I don't know" unless it is listed in the original post under the list of applications known to benefit from being made large address aware.  In short, you can try it and if it helps, great; if it doesn't help (usually crashes on start or not long after), set it back to the way it was and it will be back to status quo.  There's really no harm in trying.
> 
> Without the /3GB switch functioning, however, enabling the LAA bit isn't going to help much.  It is really time for a computer upgrade.  Most new systems today come with at least 8 GiB of RAM and a 64-bit operating system.  Windows 10 is coming out July 29 too.


Hy there i listen to your advice and i bought a new computer with 8 GiB and 64-bit operating system so i want to thank you for your answers!!


----------



## jc3213 (Jul 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This is an application that assists in making applications large address aware.  When a 32-bit application is large address aware, it can access up to 4 GiB on x64 operating systems and all memory that isn't used by the operating system and other applications on x86.  64-bit versions of Windows require no modifications to the operating system to benefit from this application; however, in 32-bit versions of Windows, you must increase the user memory setting.  Instructions how to do this are in spoiler below.  *It is not advised to use this application if you have less than 3 GiB of RAM*.
> 
> This application may not work on older executables (predating 2000).
> 
> ...


First, I would say "Thank you for your great work" man, it helped me a lot.

But I‘d like to ask you for a favor that if you could please update this tool for .net 4.5 support?  As since Windows 8.1, .net 3.5/2.0 is not included by the system originally, and downloading the feature just for one application is annoying, in my country, the download speed from M$ is just bullshit too.

It will be grateful if you could keep it in mind.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2016)

ford is still active around here, so he should reply within a day or two.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2016)

jc3213 said:


> First, I would say "Thank you for your great work" man, it helped me a lot.
> 
> But I‘d like to ask you for a favor that if you could please update this tool for .net 4.5 support?  As since Windows 8.1, .net 3.5/2.0 is not included by the system originally, and downloading the feature just for one application is annoying, in my country, the download speed from M$ is just bullshit too.
> 
> It will be grateful if you could keep it in mind.


It should be really easy to change but I don't have Visual Studio installed yet.  I'll get it downloading...

Edit: Question is should I leave .NET 2.0 version up as well?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It should be really easy to change but I don't have Visual Studio installed yet.  I'll get it downloading...
> 
> Edit: Question is should I leave .NET 2.0 version up as well?




or you could appear in like 2 minutes flat.

I suggest leaving old and new - handy for different OS's, even if the difference is fairly minor.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2016)

FYI, the Windows 10 disk includes the package to install .NET Framework 2.0/3.5.  There's a DISM command to install it from that image.

Edit: http://winaero.com/blog/offline-install-of-net-framework-3-5-in-windows-10-using-dism/

```
Dism /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFX3 /All /Source:D:\sources\sxs /LimitAccess
```
Change D to whatever the drive letter is of the disc/mounted image.


Visual Studio 2015 is huge and my internet is slow so it will be 16 hours at the earliest.  I'll upload the source too while I'm at it, because why not?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2016)

Well, here they are.  I'll move it to the OP when I'm able...

I could have done 4.6.1 but decided to go with 4.5 as requested.  I didn't do much for testing but anything broken in 4.5 was probably broken in 2.0 too.


[Attachments moved to original post.]


----------



## jc3213 (Jul 7, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, here they are.  I'll move it to the OP when I'm able...
> 
> I could have done 4.6.1 but decided to go with 4.5 as requested.  I didn't do much for testing but anything broken in 4.5 was probably broken in 2.0 too.


Wow, Thanks man! You are really great!!

Support for 4.5 should also work good for Windows 8.1, and some of my pals still think its better than 10 (which includes 4.6.1)

Oh, before I forget, thanks again for the source, If Windows 10 moves to new .Net framework then I could try (or ask some friend for help) to combine it manually.


----------



## campdude (Aug 25, 2016)

I was getting crashes in Assassins Creed 1 with the overhaul mod 2015 in windows 10 whenever it wanted to switch levels or load a new memory (memory is just a different word for level in the game).
I used this tool to patch the dx 9 version(the only one you can mod) of Assassins Creed 1 and it allowed me to use the mod.
Prior I was getting errors like "can't allocate memory" using opentexmod and just plain crashes between loading levels.
This LAA tool helped get AC1 modded to work on my computer.

Thanks!


----------



## TheRealDeal (Oct 28, 2016)

You can add "SQL Server Management Studio 2016" to the list of applications this utility helps.

Your utility has been recommended to me by the nice guys at RedGate software.


----------



## butmanas (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey,

Just wandering if i`m doing something wrong or if it just doesn`t work for me. Trying to use it for Wotlk exe which uses WoD models and is 32bit, so when i get to populated areas i get crashes, saw some people on forums that this program helps, jsut now for me 

When i use basic mode it does nothing and when i try advanced and use force LAA it stays at false. I`m using 64bit win10. Anyone got any tips ?
And sorry if i missed something, reading through this thread was like reading something in a new language


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 4, 2016)

@FordGT90Concept 

Tested with win10?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2016)

Are you running it as administrator (it should be prompting to right away)?

Wotlk exe? WoD?

When it stays false, that means the write operation failed.  Access denied (because of inadequate permissions) is the most plausible explanation.


----------



## butmanas (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah. Tho I`m not sure which one to use, so i downloaded all 3 things. laa 2_0_4 don`t work, laa 2_0_4 net4_5 let`s me change original from false to true and the laa src i don`t understand what that is. When i use laa net4_5 once i changed the original from false to true i had to restart the program to change it back. However, nothing changes laa from false to true


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2016)

You should be using 2.0.4 .NET 4.5 on Windows 10.

In basic mode, it clears the path after you apply changes.  You shouldn't have to restart the program to see the applied change, just select the executable again and it should refresh showing its current state in the executable.

Another thing that can cause access denied problems is if the program is running when you try to modify it.

I verified on my system that there's no compatibility problems with Windows 10.


----------



## butmanas (Nov 4, 2016)

Dunno just nothing happens. And when i do it in basic mode and select wow.exe again the box is unchecked


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2016)

When you start LAA, is it prompting for admin access?


----------



## butmanas (Nov 4, 2016)

I get the: Do you want this app from an unknown publisher to make changes to your device. I believe this program always runs as admin for me


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 4, 2016)

Yup, that's it.

Hmm, I guess I'd try copying the executable to, for example, the desktop, modifying it, then copying it back.  Hopefully that would circumvent whatever is causing the write to block.


I'm not very familiar with World of Warcraft but does wow.exe have a launcher program that starts with the computer and runs in the background?  If yes, that could be causing the problem.  Check Task Manager (ctrl+shift+esc) to see if wow.exe is running and stop it if it is.


----------



## butmanas (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok fixed it . The game folder came from another pc and i just copied it into my pc and windows decided to lock everything in that folder and made it all read only. Thanks for help, tho this was just me being stupid


----------



## VMS (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey guys, what if i want to laa a dll file?
Tried laatido, no luck :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2016)

DLL files don't have Portable Executable headers so there is no large address aware bit to flip.


----------



## VMS (Nov 8, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> DLL files don't have Portable Executable headers so there is no large address aware bit to flip.


oh...that's very sad :\


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2016)

It has to be done on whatever executable is calling the DLL.


----------



## VMS (Nov 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It has to be done on whatever executable is calling the DLL.


but the executable is already LAA (LAA native)

actually, the DLL file is a VST plugin for the executable (digital audio workstation)
not sure if that makes any difference...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2016)

If the executable is LAA then it can access the full 4 GiB (assuming 32-bit executable) of RAM no matter what DLLs it loads.


----------



## VMS (Nov 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If the executable is LAA then it can access the full 4 GiB (assuming 32-bit executable) of RAM no matter what DLLs it loads.


But some people said the DLL is 31bit addressing, it recognizes up to 2gb ram only. (practically 2gb ram is enough )

And my PC has more than 2gb ram of coz
so it keeps poping out "low memory" warning dialog whenever it loads audio files, and that's why i asked (thats very annoying)

in short, i just want to make it recognizes ram correctly so that it wont pop up any dialog anymore....

Thanks for you time


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2016)

VMS said:


> But some people said the DLL is 31bit addressing, it recognizes up to 2gb ram only. (practically 2gb ram is enough )
> 
> And my PC has more than 2gb ram of coz
> so it keeps poping out "low memory" warning dialog whenever it loads audio files, and that's why i asked (thats very annoying)
> ...



This sounds like you are actually running out of physical memory, which is a separate issue.


----------



## VMS (Nov 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> This sounds like you are actually running out of physical memory, which is a separate issue.


no, there's still plenty of ram left
it is a well known problem for that plugin


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2016)

Executables allocate memory, not libraries.  If the library is doing something explicit to memory management that is outside the scope of the operating system, only rewriting the DLL would fix that (in other words, nothing you can do about it).

How much memory does the system have installed?  When running a 32-bit program, the ideal set up is having at least 6 GiB of system RAM and a 64-bit operating system.  So long as too much isn't running in the background, it should be able to allocate the full 4 GiB to the program.  If you have a 32-bit operating system and/or only 4 GiB of RAM, Windows will only grant it memory Windows itself doesn't need (e.g. OS needs 1 GiB so program only gets 3 GiB).

This "low memory" warning could be related to your page file settings rather than RAM.  If you disabled page file, for example, it could trigger a warning like that.

There could also be a memory leak or poor garbage collection in that plugin.


----------



## VMS (Nov 9, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Executables allocate memory, not libraries.  If the library is doing something explicit to memory management that is outside the scope of the operating system, only rewriting the DLL would fix that (in other words, nothing you can do about it).
> 
> How much memory does the system have installed?  When running a 32-bit program, the ideal set up is having at least 6 GiB of system RAM and a 64-bit operating system.  So long as too much isn't running in the background, it should be able to allocate the full 4 GiB to the program.  If you have a 32-bit operating system and/or only 4 GiB of RAM, Windows will only grant it memory Windows itself doesn't need (e.g. OS needs 1 GiB so program only gets 3 GiB).
> 
> ...


i tested that on 32gb ram, 8gb ram, 4gb ram machines
page file settings is untouched, i left that as default, will check that out tmr
thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2016)

Then I have to assume it's some shoddy coding in that plugin.  You've done everything you can from the hardware (adequate RAM, 64-bit OS) and software (enable LAA for the executable) standpoint.


----------



## Atarugolan (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I have Windows 10 64Bit (Anniversary) and try to use the LAA in Mass Effect cause freeze with black screen when i try a new game or Load a save. I don't have idea where is the problem, becase (not crash) remaning in black screen. If i provide with task manager is present, already i try logout and ok, or reboot and ok but the game instance remaning black screen.

So i think or is the OS cause problem or my hw configuration.

as hw I have.
CPU I7 4960x
64Gb DDr3
Video Card Nv Gtx1080

Now i think the much problem is possible cause by the a lot of memory I have, or the core?  Because i dont' think the problem is the video card, because without LAA the game work.

Please can you help me for that?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2016)

It just means the game is not compatible with the LAA fix.


----------



## VMS (Nov 10, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Then I have to assume it's some shoddy coding in that plugin.  You've done everything you can from the hardware (adequate RAM, 64-bit OS) and software (enable LAA for the executable) standpoint.


ok, i confirm that page file setting is unrelated to this issue

the DLL was released ~2003-2004
appearently the programmers hadn't thought of >2gb ramenvironment 
so yea...
i guess i will just leave it as it is

thanks for everyone tried to help


----------



## shhnedo (Jul 11, 2022)

I realize this is old, but:
1. You can remove "Warmane" from the list as it's a game server, not the actual game itself. For world of warcraft just put in "World of Warcraft - up to v3.3.5a". Yes, it does work and solves a lot of memory-related crashes.
2. You can add Assassin's Creed (2008) v1.02

Assuming OP or a mod reads this post.
Ty.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2022)

OP has left the forum, sadly, but thank you for sharing that! 
Maybe try tagging here or sending an IM to the OP to see if he can (or is interested) in updating the thread.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2022)

Considering this isn't an issue with modern software and operating systems, updating lists of software is pretty low priority
The tool/guide here really helped in the early x64 days but it's been 12 years, outside of retro programs this issue fortunately faded away.

@FordGT90Concept are you interested in updating anything here? We could get one of the supermods to unlock the OP if needed


----------



## Paedda (Aug 5, 2022)

thank You for "LAA_2_0_4_NETFRAMEWORK_4_5.ZIP" right now from Germany !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2022)

shhnedo said:


> I realize this is old, but:
> 1. You can remove "Warmane" from the list as it's a game server, not the actual game itself. For world of warcraft just put in "World of Warcraft - up to v3.3.5a". Yes, it does work and solves a lot of memory-related crashes.
> 2. You can add Assassin's Creed (2008) v1.02
> 
> ...


Thanks and done. Dead images removed too.


----------



## agent04 (Sep 15, 2022)

thank u for this application!


----------



## IVX-X (Oct 16, 2022)

I tried using this on SFM but it keeps crashing after using 3gb of Ram, any way to fix this?


----------



## shhnedo (Oct 17, 2022)

IVX-X said:


> I tried using this on SFM but it keeps crashing after using 3gb of Ram, any way to fix this?


SFM?


----------

